#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-07
<darkxst> ricotz, so I think (well hope) almost there getting gjs working wil js188
<ricotz> darkxst, great, so i guess it compiles with failing tests?
<darkxst> well sort of, but I know what is causing most of the issues, just waiting on Jasper to get feedback from upstream on that, since the typedefs are a bit retarded.
<darkxst> like this 'typedef struct { jsid *_; } JSHandleId;'
<darkxst> such that my patches are a bit hacky to make that work
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-08
<darkxst> ricotz, can you rebuild js188 with e4x enabled
<ricotz> darkxst, e4x (xml support) is enabled by default
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm ok, well its not working for some reason
<ricotz> darkxst, are you forced to replace the current handling to port it?
<ricotz> (if this is gjs related)
<darkxst> yes gjs related
<darkxst> it was removed in 18, so should work in 17
<darkxst> Gio overrides make use of it though
<ricotz> ah i see
<ricotz> so an alternative is needed (soon) then
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> ok, anyway, it is enabled in the 188 build and is suppose to work then
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-09
<darkxst> ricotz, sorted out the e4x thing
<darkxst> and now just failing 1 test
<darkxst> gnome-shell runs, albeit with a few minor issues
<ricotz> fantastic ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, do you have a new patch-stack based on gjs master?
<darkxst> ricotz, just rebased and cleaning it up a
<darkxst> bit
<ricotz> darkxst, oh, i see, take your time
<darkxst> ricotz, https://www.dropbox.com/s/gxhzh6qkc3sak92/gjs188-r1.patch
<darkxst> might still be a few misplaced hunks but mostly cleaned up.
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks
<ricotz> just a minor, there are some of those faulty alignments
<ricotz> -                  jsid       id,
<ricotz> +                  JSObject  **obj,
<ricotz> darkxst, #define JSVAL_IS_OBJECT(obj) !JSVAL_IS_PRIMITIVE(obj)
<ricotz> this is not the same as the original method
<ricotz> it will miss the NULL case
<ricotz> meaning NULL will be handled as not an object
<ricotz> #define JSVAL_IS_OBJECT(obj) ( JS_IS_NULL(obj) || !JSVAL_IS_PRIMITIVE(obj))
<darkxst> hmm right, I missed that somehow ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, are you still seeing tests failing?
<darkxst> localeCompare fails
<ricotz> assertRaises(function() { "\ud800".localeCompare("a"); });
<ricotz> is suppose to fail
<ricotz> so you can ignore those
<darkxst> but it aborts the other tests? that doesnt seem right
<ricotz> it runs through for me while commenting those two
<darkxst> yeh everything else passes, although some things are probably missing tests
<ricotz> yes, running g-s is the actual test ;)
<darkxst> g-s runs, but not 100% right
<darkxst> dash is broken
<darkxst> overview search is a bit strange
<darkxst> I suspect I could have some JSPropertyOP's somewhere
<darkxst> They only segfault if the they use 'id'
<darkxst> other wise they just fail silently with priv == NULL
<darkxst> ^^could have missed
<ricotz> hmm, you should avoid changing the functions interface
<darkxst> mozilla changed it
<ricotz> typedef JSBool (*JSPropertyOp)(
<ricotz>     JSContext *cx, JSObject *obj, jsid id, jsval *vp);
<ricotz> you are expecting **obj, ...
<darkxst> typedef JSBool
<darkxst> (* JSPropertyOp)(JSContext *cx, JSHandleObject obj, JSHandleId id, JSMutableHandleValue vp);
<ricotz> ah i see
<darkxst> the JSHandle* things are pointers rooted objects
<darkxst> upstream are planning on changing most of jspai to use them directly
<darkxst> but currently onlt the callbacks do
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> some way to scan for all callback functions would be nice
<ricotz> look for gjs_*et_prop_verbose_stub
<ricotz> gjs_add_prop_verbose_stub gjs_delete_prop_verbose_stub
<ricotz> jsapi-util.c/h
<darkxst> hmm
<darkxst> and how to use that? short of plugging it into the class definitions
<ricotz> was just looking to similar interfaces
<ricotz> i guess i will try to run it later to maybe see some failure outputs
<darkxst> maybe could check from within priv_from_js()
<ricotz> darkxst, didnt really get to look into it
<ricotz> darkxst, it seems to run stable despite the broken dash
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-10
<darkxst> ricotz, are you seeing focus issues in overview?
<darkxst> with my gjs patches?
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, focus issues of what kind?
<ricotz> (you probably want to show the patches to Jasper too)
<darkxst> ricotz, I can't use the mouse to click anything in overview anymore, but it worked yesterday
<darkxst> also alt-tab gets stuck, which also worked yesterday
<darkxst> Jasper has looked at my patches
<ricotz> mouse in overviewe and alt-tab is working here
<darkxst> ok, hopefully something is hosed in my jhbuild
<ricotz> your patches with the changed compat OBJECT
<darkxst> btw dash is fixed
<ricotz> what was it?
<darkxst> bug in my JS_NewNumberValue patch
<darkxst> have replaced that one with a wrapper
<ricotz> ah
<brittyboi> have you guys been crashing in Gnome-Shell when closing apps in 13.04 dev? Every 3-4 times I close a window the whole system becomes unresponsive to input
<darkxst> brittyboi, nope
<brittyboi> hrm
<ricotz> brittyboi, try to disable the event-sounds if they are enabled
<darkxst> brittyboi, can you get a backtrace
<brittyboi> how do I do that?
<brittyboi> I can try, but it isn't being reported in ant logs that I can see
<ricotz> g-c-c > audio > effects > disable
<brittyboi> hold on I'll get you guys the bug number, i'm not the only one
<ricotz> i am suspecting your are hitting the eglibc bug triggered by the newer glib
<brittyboi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1094571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1094571 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell (or session) continually crashes/locksup when closing any window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brittyboi> I'll try that right now
<ricotz> darkxst, could you paste a new patch-set?
<darkxst> ricotz, https://www.dropbox.com/s/dipa498sjc5jcm9/gjs188-r2.patch
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks!
<darkxst> np
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess this is missing some parts
<ricotz> like the defintion of HAVE_JS_NEWNUMBERVALUE
<darkxst> ricotz you need to rerun autogen
<ricotz> i did
<darkxst> thats there +AC_CHECK_FUNCS(JS_NewNumberValue)
<darkxst> check the config.log then I guess
<darkxst> although that should fail anyway on js188
<darkxst> since its removed
<darkxst> it is #ifndef
<darkxst> ricotz, did build fail?
<ricotz> ok, but putting JSVAL_IS_OBJECT into it is wrong
<ricotz> since you want the opposite here
<darkxst> ricotz, no, I am just cheating and using it to detect js188
<ricotz> ah ok
<darkxst> it could just as well be #ifndef HAVE_JS_SOMEOTHER_REMOVED_FUNC
<darkxst> ricotz, working ok ?
<ricotz> not yet
<darkxst> ricotz, oh you need to add static back here +JSBool JS_NewNumberValue(JSContext *cx, double d, jsval *rval) (in compat.h)
<darkxst> (Jasper told me to remove it ;( )
<ricotz> darkxst, i know this is only one part of the problem
<darkxst> what other problem?
<ricotz> linking against libgjs
<darkxst> ricotz, are you using jhbuild?
<ricotz> you should see at least warnings for gjs-console
<ricotz> no, i am not
<darkxst> oh right
<ricotz> while compat.h is a public installed header putting things like #ifndef HAVE_JS_NEWNUMBERVALUE in there
<ricotz> doesnt work
<darkxst> hmm right
<darkxst> but it should be undefined? so why doesnt it work?
<darkxst> either way you can just remove the #ifndef
<darkxst> oh I suppose its picking up js185
<ricotz> if you have it installed then remove it
<darkxst> I am using jhbuild
<darkxst> which links explicitly to the mozjs188.pc
<ricotz> (i have the 188 headers installed so no js185 headers)
<ricotz> note that the header locations are the same
<ricotz> try to remove your systems mozjs headers
<darkxst> ricotz, I can't do that, I am using them!
<ricotz> so you only have 188 around?
<darkxst> no I have js188 headers
<darkxst> and multiple other libs
<darkxst> all off your ppa
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> but I am building gjs/g-s from jhbuild
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> i think removing the conditional stuff is better
<darkxst> ricotz, I basically only added it in at Jaspers request
<ricotz> and squash those hunks in the change build version to mozjs188 patch
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> seems not optimal to do so
<darkxst> whats not optimal?
<ricotz> trying to support backward compat in this case
<ricotz> the other changes arent compatible either, so why bother to try it for those
<darkxst> yeh probably wont happen, given the JSHandleObject/Id stuff
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, it is running now for some time
<ricotz> without "focus-issues"
<darkxst> ricotz, cool, let me know any issues you do see, I think a number of the ones I am seeing are unrelated and that somehow jhbuild has hosed itself (or a broken commit has landed)
<darkxst> they seem more like mutter issues really
<darkxst> any gotta run, dinner time here
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, thanks for your work!
<darkxst> np, although it would have been much easier if the changes were actually documented ;)
<darkxst> which reminds me, I probably should add these to the wiki page
<darkxst> ^mozilla wiki
<darkxst> ricotz, http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/?id=48423ef827f5fcedac92e1e73c29f0bb94eeadda
<darkxst> can you update that?
<ricotz> darkxst, why?
<ricotz> i hope this new fontconfig will get into raring though
<darkxst> pango depends on it
<darkxst> well I will just revert that commit for now
<ricotz> it just depends on it to make the tests happy
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess i can upload it to my staging ppa
<darkxst> well it seemed to build ok, after reverting that commit
<ricotz> it is just needed to have pango working "reliable" with multithreading
<ricotz> make check indicates the problems
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/2922082/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hi, is this a candidate for raring yet in its early state? ^
<robert_ancell> ricotz, I don't know enough about fontconfig/pango but we were taking a cautious approach to shipping them
<robert_ancell> ricotz, having it in a PPA and getting some confirmation it works well will help
<ricotz> robert_ancell, alright, will use it for some time
<ricotz> and maybe move it to testing ppa after
<ricotz> (it might solve a crash with nautilus i saw occasionally with the harbuzz/pango/gtk git-stack)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-11
<brittyazel> hey guys
<brittyazel> are we planning for gnome 3.8 for 13.04?
<darkxst> brittyazel, it will likely be via the ppa
<darkxst> since ubuntu is holding back on many packages
<brittyazel> oh ok
<brittyazel> that is fine though
<brittyazel> is there a way we can bundle that ppa by default with our iso?
<brittyazel> it seems like much of the distro and it's updated gnome packages rely on that ppa rather than just what is in the main repos
<darkxst> brittyazel, most things are already in gnome3-team/staging if you like to break things
<brittyazel> lol no i'll probably hold off
<darkxst> I think at this stage we will stick with the official packages for the iso
<brittyazel> I'm hesitant to upgrade my work machine to 13.04 alpha to help hunt bugs, though the 3.8 kernel that landed today is tempting to say the least
<brittyazel> gotcha.
<darkxst> and we do push all our bug fixes into the main repos, its just where there is a version split we need to use the ppa
<brittyazel> man that is unfortunate that we share so many packages with standard ubuntu. It means we have to constantly tiptoe around them :-/
<brittyazel> yeah I get it. Derivatives like kubuntu have it a bit easier because they can have all of their own packages in the repos without conflict
<darkxst> yeh
<brittyazel> Is there any particular reason that we do not include the gnome3-ppa by default? It seems like it makes it harder, though I dont know all of the internal details
<darkxst> basically comes down not being able to include ppa's in an official derivate (not that we are quite there yet, but still)
<brittyazel> oh that's an odd requirement....especially for a distro like ours in which having all of our necessary applications in the main repos would mess with ubuntu
<brittyazel> we could do something super sneaky and have our own version of gnome packages in the main repos but with a different naming convention and different dependency table so as to separate ourselves. But that would be SUPER hard to maintain
<darkxst> no, that won't happen
<brittyazel> I figured as much. It would be an insane amount of work and would probably be way more effort than it is worth
<darkxst> the main pain points (such as gnome-control-center) are getting fixed, but now ubuntu has dropped a cycle behind
<brittyazel> too bad ubuntu doesn't brand all of the gnome libraries and packages that they use as "ubuntuunity" or something. Then we could have the same scenario as the other derivitaves
<darkxst> but that would be pointless
<brittyazel> yeah I noticed that. Actually i'm intrigued on where ubuntu is headed actually. Ubuntu Phone is largly written in QML/Qt, and they want a unified interface. Though their main desktop is GTK....
<darkxst> U1 is not GTK
<brittyazel> yeah but isn't that the only qt app that ubuntu has in it's native stack?
<darkxst> software centre as well probably
<brittyazel> they killed the qt version of unity.
<brittyazel> no software centre is gtk+
<darkxst> yeh with so many custom/ugly widgets who could guess
<brittyazel> lol I know. I'm actually kind of for ubuntu adopting QML and Qt and migrating away from gnome/compiz. I think it would make a better end user experience, but that is just me.
<brittyazel> It seem like Gnome is moving one direction and Unity is moving another
<brittyazel> and there's only so many post-hoc patches that can be applied
<darkxst> apperently not, some packages have 30+ patches
<darkxst> g-c-c at one point was I believe closer to 100
<darkxst> probably ~60 now
<brittyazel> lol yeah but that is 30-100 patches to an already dated package. I mean they could just stay at 3.4/.6 forever and just patch the living hell out of it, but that seems illogical
<darkxst> yeh and many bugs are caused by mismatched versions
<brittyazel> and it seems like they built a decent phone UI already...I wonder if we will ever see that on the desktop
<darkxst> I would estimate around ~60-70% of bugs I have worked on have either been due to ubuntu packaging or patches
<brittyazel> do you know at all what changes the phoneOS is going to bring to the Desktop? Are they going to merge the two projects at all
<brittyazel> wow that is crazy
<darkxst> I think its just the same packages, but they are working to improve performance and power consumption of mobile devices
<darkxst> luckily I dont have a nexus 7 otherwise I would probably try and port gnome-shell
<darkxst> or something stupid like that
<brittyazel> I dont think the phone UI is running compiz though. It looked way to stable and nice to be compiz (if that is too harsh) lol
<brittyazel> haha
<darkxst> could be, its running proprietry binary blobs for 3D
<brittyazel> for gnome3 to want to be on touch screens so badly, i've never actually seen it on a touch screen lol
<brittyazel> yeah but, maybe i'm just ignorant, but I've never known compiz to have nearly half of the features needed for a touch ui with edge detection and whatnot
<darkxst> that was never a design critieria (despite the rumours)
<darkxst> those features are not compiz!
<brittyazel> for which? Gnome?
<darkxst> yeh gnome-shell
<darkxst> edge detection etc, is in Xorg/Xfixes
<brittyazel> I know they never said it, but much of the ui is moving from menu-based to sliding switches and buttons. Seems very touch-ish. Which is completely fine
<darkxst> unrealted to the WM
<brittyazel> gotcha gotcha. So they just have compiz set to trigger events based on xinputs?
<darkxst> well compiz hooks into events triggered by X
<darkxst> maybe they have taken elements from touch UI's, but they are not desiging for touch devices
<brittyazel> i see
<brittyazel> I know they aren't purely focusing on touch-ui's (like windows 8 *cough*), but you can tell it is definitely in their thoughts, especially with the xinput2.2 stuff being implemented next round
<brittyazel> though I am under the belief that there is a median interface that works for desktop ui's and touch, and that Gnome-Shell has found it lol
<brittyazel> so I applaud them
<darkxst> yeh, I can't use anything else anymore.
<darkxst> everything else just seems wrong
<brittyazel> I definiely love it. I still love kde and appreciate it's applications, detail, and complexity. But gnome-shell is next-gen. I just dont get why people flack it so hard
<darkxst> lol, cuase it don't look like gnome2!
<brittyazel> lol they hate it because it has taste and style
<brittyazel> I never understood the desire to punnish ones self with ugly ui's lol
<brittyazel> one's guys aregument to me was that "it is impossible to be productive on gnome-shell" and when I countered that I am in fact VERY productive on it he said "nuh uh, you obviously dont do "real" work"
<darkxst> well I suppose there are a few points. 1.lack of customisation (but there are extension/themes/tweak-tool for that).
<darkxst> 2. people hate change
<brittyazel> It is crappy that most UI changes need to come from third party tools
<brittyazel> you get spoiled on KDE where every little detail is giving a gui tool
<darkxst> 3. it was really released a bit early (3.0 was really a super early alpha)
<brittyazel> yeah I agree with that
<darkxst> tweak-tool is just a wrapper to gsettings
<brittyazel> I guess given those 3 you can be disatsfied with it, but it is fervently hated lol
<darkxst> Oh I'm sure ther are more
<brittyazel> lol
<darkxst> also the big point, is IMO the dissatisfied users are always the loudest
<darkxst> how many people write blogs posts just to hate on a project
<darkxst> vs how many who love a project
<brittyazel> well 3.6 made gnome-shell great for me personally :-) I love the new gdm and notifications. I wish 3.8 was just for bringing UI customization options. Then I would be in heaven
<brittyazel> yeah it's true. So many vocal haters. And it scared people off who research stuff before hand (even though it is free and can only cost them time to try it themselves)
<brittyazel> I wish I knew more about packaging and the behind-the-scenes work so I could help you guys
<brittyazel> unfortunately I would probably be more of a burden
<darkxst> heaps of good stuff have landed in 3.7/8 already
<darkxst> especially amazing considering how early in the cycle it is
<brittyazel> I read it was just changes to the control-center like a privacy setting list and a search option list
<brittyazel> is there anything else substantial?
<darkxst> relayout of overview search
<darkxst> ricotz, did you build gjs in a deb? if so can I grab a debdiff?
<brittyazel> is 3.8 getting xinput2.2 and gstreamer1.0 do you know?
<darkxst> my jhbuild is still hosed
<darkxst> brittyazel, niether of those are gnome-shell things, more distro stuff
<darkxst> gsteamer1.0 was already support in 3.6 i think
<brittyazel> I gotcha. I thought that there were gnome elements that depended on those
<darkxst> g-s shel has been ported to xi2 already
<brittyazel> kk
<darkxst> the new pressure/pointer barriers should be landing in Xorg 1.14
<brittyazel> is 13.04 getting 1.14?
<brittyazel> btw it's pretty nice that they set the gtk flags for wayland recently
<brittyazel> that should make it nice for wayland in the future
<darkxst> I think its planned (Xorg 1.14), but ricotz or jbicha would likely know more
<darkxst> wayland is still some way off
<brittyazel> yeah a far way off
<ricotz> darkxst, a debdiff? what are you trying?
<darkxst> ricotz, or just the source packages. Just want to try install it locally
<darkxst> I figured you probably already done that, so no point re-inventing the wheel
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> you need to rebuild its rdepends too though
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh  I realise that
<ricotz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/gjs/
<darkxst> ricotz, thx
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess you havent tested your patches with g-s then yet?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I have, but I have that unrelated "focus issue" :(
<darkxst> ricotz, gnome-shell doesnt want to build either ;( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519355/
<ricotz> darkxst, amd64 with nvidia blob?
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh
<darkxst> ricotz, I take it you have seen the seg faults on GC?
<darkxst> ricotz, particularly this, http://pastebin.com/GxKtpXCW surely that can't be right ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah seeing those, but i asked because of the g-s deb packages
<ricotz> uploaded them to the folder too
<darkxst> ricotz, I just removed the gtk-docs line from the .install file
<ricotz> yeah, you probably missing a build-dep
<darkxst> ricotz, I tried to rerun 'apt-get build-dep gnome-shell' but it didnt think I needed anythin
<ricotz> darkxst, gtk-doc-tools
<darkxst> ricotz, thats installed
<ricotz> you have checked the debian/control build-deps?
<ricotz> anyway, you got around it
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> anyway I should sleep, and then tomorrow I will find a sledgehammer or something to coerce gdb into behaving!
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/8N2L3QpY
<ricotz> darkxst, will try it
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-12
<darkxst> ricotz, you can revert this http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/src/shell-global.c?id=6f605598de1eb4361ef912e85edb27a8b7b96b21 under js188
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, "should" or "can"?
<darkxst> "should" since the gc deadlocks seem to be fixed now in js188
<ricotz> yeah, i mean, does something break if i don't
<darkxst> nothing will break if don't
<darkxst> but memory usage drops significantly
<darkxst> if you do
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, you tried the gc fix?
<ricotz> darkxst, yes
<ricotz> i uploaded updated gjs packages too
<ricotz> (to the former location)
<darkxst> might be worth putting them into staging? solid as a rock here
<ricotz> the patches for 187 are quite small and easy, so this transition it reasonable
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh most of the fixes for 187 were also safe on 185
<ricotz> i need to think about going for 188 with this patch stack without knowing a js188 tarball will come
<darkxst> Jasper thinks he has convinced them to make a tarball
<darkxst> but there has not been any progess
<darkxst> and apparently politics gets in the way of using an official ff release rather than a standalone one
<ricotz> yes the 187 version of gjs in testing contains only two small patches, and that i am comfortable with letting it loose on the public ;)
<ricotz> i would like to see some progress on the js188 release first
<ricotz> i will think about it
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> I personally still don't get why we need a release! politics aside, if we take mozilla out of the release loop, then can update whenever
<darkxst> Surely all distro's can handle taking a mozilla release, and adding 2-3 patches
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-13
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=829421
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 829421 in JavaScript Engine "ArgumentObjects memory leak" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> darkxst, i see
<ricotz> darkxst, is this a problem of moz187 too?
<darkxst> ricotz, will there is a similar problem in 187, but not exactly the same
<ricotz> darkxst, alright
<ricotz> btw keep an eye on "tabs vs. spaces"
<ricotz> pushed an update
<darkxst> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-06
<Uallas> Good Morning
<Noskcaj> hey Uallas
<Uallas> Noskcaj: How are you?
<Noskcaj> pretty good. you?
<Uallas> i'm fine. Thanks. One new monday :)
<Mez> Hi all, Running Ubuntu Gnome 12.10 - how can I get gdm working in 2D mode?
<roasted> hello you beautiful people
<Uallas> Hi all.
<roasted> Hello
<roasted> darkxst: a thought... Mint (via a simple checkbox in the software properties menu) allows you to pull in backports. It's how they deliver Cinnamon 2.0.X to Mint 13 LTS... what if UG integrated an option like that to relieve the need for all of these PPAs to pull in 3.10?
<darkxst> roasted, I don't believe we can ship library/core updates via trusy-backports
<roasted> darkxst: I was thinking along the lines of simply editing that menu to obtain a different checkbox.
<roasted> With UG being so PPA centric it would cut down on that. Even after using UG frequently I had to dig around to see which PPA did in order to obtain a true 3.10 instance.
<roasted> couldn't help but to think a checkbox to enable those packages would be nice. Just a thought. :P
<darkxst> I suppose, not sure if we would able to add a patch in the archives though that does that
<darkxst> also its not even that easy to detect if a computer is running Ubuntu GNOME
<Noskcaj> Or even define ubuntu-gnome
<hardboot> Installed 14.04, no problems other than if you flip around things in tweak too too fast you'll crash gnome :-/
<hardboot> hmm, how do i get a window list in the top bar
<darkxst> hardboot, there is an extension for that in the gnome-shell-extensions package
<hardboot> who's inane design choice was to have tweak tool and settings two seperate things
<hardboot> pretty much everything in tweak should be things in settings
<hardboot> something suer trivial such as in background, there's no stretch/fit/zoom options
<hardboot> or is tweak tool a pipeline thing where thigns then get integrated later
<darkxst> hardboot, tweak tool is not an official GNOME core app
<hardboot> ya, although it's prety much mandatory
<hardboot> things missing in gnome which it handles
<darkxst> yes, and alot of the settings are too advanced for the normal settings panel
<hardboot> too advanced, yet adminstrative thigns aren't too advanced for settings?
<hardboot> Can't change theme but I can edit user accounts
<darkxst> managing users is a core feature, changing themes is not
<hardboot> win 1 could change theme, why shouldn't gnome
<hardboot> A serial terminal from the 70's should out-feature a modern desktop in custimization.
<hardboot> should not*
<darkxst> theming is not supported by the GNOME devs, in addition very many themes are often broken
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-07
<swiss> are most of the people that join this channel just here to bash on gnome?
<darkxst> swiss, no, but we do get the odd basher
<parin> darkxst: Hi, I'm trying to run ./configure --libdir=/opt/gnome/lib64 (I've set jhbuild to use /opt/gnome). It's giving me errors - Requested 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.9.11' but version of GTK+ is 3.8.4
<parin> GTK+ 3.8 is installed system-wide, but GTK+ 3.9 is installed in /opt/gnome
<parin> still configure is not able to find it. How can I correct this ?
<darkxst> jhbuild wraps a whole bunch of this into configure command
<darkxst> just use jhbuild buildone mutter
<darkxst> parin, Running ./configure --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /opt/gnome --libdir /opt/gnome/lib64 --enable-compile-warnings=maximum --enable-compile-warnings=no
<darkxst> is what jhbuild uses
<darkxst> and it also runs './autogen.sh --prefix /opt/gnome --libdir '/opt/gnome/lib64' --enable-compile-warnings=maximum --enable-compile-warnings=no' prior to the configure
<parin> darkxst: I'm running './configure' in the displayconfig code
<darkxst> with the mutter configure script?
<parin> yeah
<darkxst> well you will absolutely need to add the --prefix bit
<darkxst> and if at any stage you edit configure.ac, you will need to re-run autogen
<parin> running ./autogen.sh --prefix=$(pwd)/bin --libdir '/opt/gnome/lib64' gives the same GTK+ 3.9 not found error
<darkxst> should be --prefix /opt/gnome
<parin> same error. 'jhbuild buildone mutter' worked successfully though
<darkxst> just use that then!
<parin> umm ... but the displayconfig code is in a different directory 'mutter-compiz'. I tried renaming it to 'mutter' and then running jhbuild, but it's giving a syntax error
<parin> ./configure: line 3208: syntax error near unexpected token `0.34.90'
<parin> ./configure: line 3208: `IT_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.34.90)'
<darkxst> hmm did you copy the other files in root folder? m4 files, libtool etc?
<parin> okay, it's done
<parin> ./autogen.sh and ./configure ran successfully
<parin> the error was gone when I ran the same command through jhbuild shell
<darkxst> ok
<Uallas> Good Morning
<parin> darkxst: I'm stuck at the MetaDisplay struct in monitor-xrandr.c It is used in 7 functions in the file, and it has a LOT of meta dependencies - MetaScreen, MetaWindow, MetaTabPopup, MetaTilePreview etc. What should I do with it ?
<nodie> hello
<nodie> I've a problem with my gnome and ubuntu
<nodie> for some reason I cannot find the mouse cursor disappears when I pass over non GTK windows
<nodie> a very annoying problem
<nodie> more over, if I launch from gdm/lightdm/kdm a wm like awesomewm for instance
<nodie> the mouse cursor directly doesn't show
<nodie> yet if I launch gnome-settings-daemon it appears when I pass over GTK windows
<nodie> do you know about this problem? do you have any idea about what could be happening?
<psanchez> Hello, how do I modify the settings of an online-account? More specifically, I successfully added an IMAP account, but forgot to add a user ID for outgoing mail. It seems to me that once I added the account these type of parameters can't be modified, and that the only way around is to remove and recreate the account.
<Uallas> Hello World!
<ernstp> Does gnome3-next depend on gnome3-staging? or the other way around? should I have both?
<ernstp> that is for saucy
<ernstp> brb!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-08
<swiss> man, i fucked up my system76 laptop battery
<swiss> and I don't think they still sell replacements, as they don't sell the lemu4 anymore :/
<SonikkuAmerica> And... why are you telling us this here?
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you contacted System76 about it?
<darkxst> swiss, just because they don't sell the laptop, doesnt mean they won't have parts
<swiss> SonikkuAmerica: just general complaining
<SonikkuAmerica> o
<SonikkuAmerica> carry on
<swiss> SonikkuAmerica: also, sys76 is a ubuntu lappy, half wondering if someone here would end up saying "Oh! I have that lappy too!"
<swiss> "Don't worry, you just need to run this script and everything works again without spending money!"
<SonikkuAmerica> I was almost gonna buy 1
<Uallas> Good Morning
<darkxst> parin, hi
<parin> darkxst: hey
<parin> darkxst: I read your mails
<darkxst> about to email you some patches
<parin> darkxst: okay
<darkxst> parin, they should build the displayconfig independtly of mutter (although still in the mutter tree)
<parin> darkxst: I'll apply the patch and I'll see how it works today
<darkxst> though not tested yet other that build...
<darkxst> ^than
<darkxst> next step is to add code in main.c to actually initialize and load the interface.
<parin> darkxst: meta_monitor_manager_class_init() does that. I'll add it to main.c
<darkxst> parin, yeh. was just trying to get you unstuck ;)
<darkxst> parin, obviously you will atleast need to add a mainloop to it so it keeps running also!
<cyberalex4life> Hello!
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know how to read/write/change config file values?
<cyberalex4life> from command line
<parin> darkxst: I added meta_monitor_manager_initialize() to main.c . On running the executable I get this error - Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay: assertion 'GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<parin> darkxst: GDK_DISPLAY_XDISPLAY is failing
<parin> shows the above error and exits with a segfault
<parin> darkxst: this is happening because gdk_display_get_default() is returning null
<parin> darkxst: funny, mutter uses the same GDK_DISPLAY_XDISPLAY (gdk_display_get_default ()); in meta_ui_get_display in core/ui.c, but it doesn't face the problem
<parin> i changed that code of our displayconfig directory to XOpenDisplay(NULL), and it doesn't return NULL anymore, but I'm still getting segfaults
<robert_ancell> darkxst, online?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> darkxst, hey, I'm working on the unity-control-center fork (going through MIR now). The next step will be to upload a unpatched version of gnome-control-center.
<robert_ancell> I've tested with lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-control-center/vanilla - can you have a look at it and see if that will work for you guys?
<robert_ancell> It's 3.8.6
<robert_ancell> (or who else should look at this)
<robert_ancell> I'm assuming long-term g-c-c will be maintained by the Ubuntu GNOME team and will move from main to universe
<robert_ancell> In particular I'm not sure if you will want some of the existing patches, or to move closer to Debian
<darkxst> yes I was going to look at that, we have an existing 3.8 package on gnome3/saucy, which has some patches we would probably keep, like external panel support
<robert_ancell> darkxst, would you prefer to do the upload when the time is ready?
<robert_ancell> I can do a smaller upload which works with the new u-c-c
<darkxst> when are you planning to upload?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, once u-c-c is in main
<robert_ancell> probably next week
<robert_ancell> darkxst, which external panels do you use? Because u-c-c has a different library name so we'll have to compile panels for both if we want that
<darkxst> deja-dup
<darkxst> gufw if installed
<darkxst> maybe ubuntu one I think
<robert_ancell> activity-log-manager?
<robert_ancell> Does GNOME have a solution for backup yet in control center yet?
<robert_ancell> minus one yet there :)
<darkxst> no we don't show activity-log-manager
<darkxst> no they don't have any backup yet
<darkxst> I think we also show ubuntu online accounts (if installed)
<robert_ancell> darkxst, do you need the online accounts?
<darkxst> there are certainly people that use it
<darkxst> since it supports a different set of apps compared to GOA
<robert_ancell> we'll have to see what those upstreams want to do I guess
<robert_ancell> unfortunately it doesn't seem easy/possible to run u-c-c from inside GNOME or vica versa without the icons showing up in both
<darkxst> oh right, because of the desktop files
<robert_ancell> yeah, it's a really out-of-date solution
<darkxst> hacky, but could override XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP when launching?
<darkxst> although probably won't help the desktop files will it...
<darkxst> although It would be possible to patch the  loader again
<darkxst> you will need the following patches from gnome3/saucy g-c-c:
<darkxst> 52_region_language.patch
<darkxst> 64_restore_terminal_keyboard_shortcut.patch
<darkxst> maybe 92_ubuntu_system_proxy.patch?
<darkxst> 99_add_lock-on-suspend.patch
<darkxst> 98_default_sound_theme.patch
<darkxst> git_*
<darkxst> revert_* except ibus patch
<darkxst> ubuntu_external_panels.patch
<darkxst> and the 2 ubuntu_region patches
<darkxst> deal_with_null_ssid.patch
<darkxst> dont_download_local_image.patch
<darkxst> robert_ancell, will g-s-d be forked also this cycle?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, that's the plan, it seems a little bit harder though
<robert_ancell> I have it working locally, needs some cleaning up
<darkxst> ok cool
<robert_ancell> darkxst, what version of g-s-d/g-c-c do you guys prefer for 14.04?
<darkxst> hoping to get 3.10 in
<robert_ancell> cool
<darkxst> however that needs the gnome-desktop3 update
<robert_ancell> I haven't looked at that (yet) - do you think we can patch that to run both unity and gnome 3.10?
<darkxst> yes, I am working to split out the display Config interface (which is the main issue)
<darkxst> not sure where to put it though, it can't go in Unity because of the CLA
<darkxst> and beside other DE's that use g-s-d will need it also
<darkxst> (display config dbus interface from mutter)
<robert_ancell> yay for the CLA
<robert_ancell> it can go into a new library I guess
<robert_ancell> how complex is it?
<darkxst> not very, it just a bunch of xrandr calls, that are abstracted behind the dbus interface
<darkxst> pretty much self-contained, i.e. no real dependency on mutter itself
<darkxst> I think it ended up in mutter, since that is the first library in the stack that is forked for wayland
<darkxst> gnome-desktop no longer has any dependency on direct X/Wayland calls
<robert_ancell> it makes sense in mutter, with the window manager becoming a compositor it is the appropriate place to request all graphical information from
<darkxst> yeh
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-09
<c_smith> where would I put a theme to install it System-wide? it's a neither an Icon theme nor a cursor theme
<c_smith> /usr/share/themes, right?
<parin> darkxst: Hi. I tried printing g_getenv("DISPLAY") and both the displayconfig code and mutter recognize :0.0
<parin> there is no backtrace. GDK_DISPLAY_XDISPLAY (gdk_display_get_default ()); gave an assertion error that it wasn't fed a valid display. Changing it to XOpenDisplay() removed that error but the program crashes with a segfault in meta_monitor_manager_xrandr_read_current()
<Uallas> Good Morning
<darkxst> parin, hi
<darkxst> parin, can you send a patch with your changes (or push it to github and I will take a look)
<parin> darkxst: okay
<darkxst> parin, and as soon as you get a seg fault you should be firing up gdb and getting a backtrace ;)
<parin> darkxst: I've pushed the changes to https://github.com/parinporecha/mutter-compiz/tree/gnome-3-10
<parin> darkxst: I do know where the segfault occurs
<parin> it's all due to the null display we're getting from gdk_display_get_default
<darkxst> maybe you need Xopendisplay there as well?
<parin> when I replace it with XOpenDisplay (is the replacement okay ?), we don't get null, but I get this error - X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<darkxst> I don't think you can just replace it!
<darkxst> you may need both
<parin> both, how ?
<darkxst> hmm no I was thinking of XopenScreen i suppose
<parin> darkxst: I think we're using gdk_display_get_default in a wrong way
<parin> in the mutter code, I replaced meta_get_display()->xdisplay with GDK_DISPLAY_XDISPLAY (gdk_display_get_default ());, and it's giving the same error
<darkxst> possibly there is some initialization missing?
<parin> meta_get_display() calls the same function GDK_DISPLAY_XDISPLAY (gdk_display_get_default ()) in ui.c But, yes there maybe some initialization missing. I'm looking into it
<darkxst> parin, whats with all the whitespace cleanups?
<parin> some problem with Geany
<darkxst> change editor then, it bloats the patches
<parin> darkxst: okay, I'll see that it doesn't happen again
<darkxst> also I don't really need to see your debug statements ;0
<darkxst> ^ that is what gdb is for anyway
<parin> darkxst: i was wrong. mutter does get the display from gdk_display_get_default (). Doesn't matter when it's called. The same line when replaced in our displayconfig code, it doesn't work. GdkDisplay doesn't have any function to set default display or something also. I'll ask this on gnome-shell mailing list, see if I get anywhere
<darkxst> ok, I'm off for the night, will have a look at it in the morning
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> by chance has anybody ever done an in-place upgrade of say 13.04 >> 13.10 while having PPAs installed to bring in the newest Gnome?
<darkxst> don't do it
<darkxst> ppa-purge PPA's, upgrade, then re-install PPA's
<roasted> ah, alright
<roasted> I was hoping for a clean break from 13.04 to 13.10, but ppa-purge is a small price to pay I suppose.
<darkxst> PPA's are disabled (not purged) when you run an upgrade, from there any packaging changes from the ppa that are not in 13.10 will just confuse the do-release-upgrade
<roasted> ah, that's the part I mixed up then.
<roasted> purge vs simply disabled.
<roasted> so I'd effectively bring 13.04 down to 3.6 before the upgrade then.
<darkxst> yeh
<roasted> are you the only core dev at this point darkxst?
<darkxst> ricotz as well
<darkxst> hey I gotta run
<roasted> take it easy!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-10
<roasted> software center seems to be crashing each time I try to open it.
<darkxst> ricotz, can you chip in on Bug 1265457
<ubot5> bug 1265457 in cogl (Ubuntu) "merge cogl 1.16 from debian " [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265457
<cyberalex4life> hello !
<cyberalex4life> I have a small problem on my laptop with Ubuntu Gnome Saucy amd64
<cyberalex4life> usually I use an usb logitech z305 speaker for rendering sound
<cyberalex4life> this kind of speaker has the ability to make windows automatically switch to itself after booting, rebooting or resuming from suspend/hybernate
<cyberalex4life> but for some reason, on saucy, after resumming from suspend/hybernate it can't make the volume Fn keys have any effect on it
<cyberalex4life> the sound resumes correctly (most of the time), but to be able to modify volume I have to open sound settings and choose it by mouse, as by default the default intern audio card is selected
<cyberalex4life> this logitech speaker has it's own generic sound card
<cyberalex4life> is ther a way to switch to it from command line, without using mouse?
<cyberalex4life> or by editing some settings...
<mgedmin> afaiu pulseaudio controls such things
<mgedmin> I'm sure there's a command line tool that can switch default devices
<mgedmin> might be a sub-command of pactl maybe
<mgedmin> I'm not familiar
<mgedmin> also, I suspect you can do something in /etc/pulse/ to tell it to prioritize your usb audio device
<mgedmin> I believe pulseaudio should do that with usb headphones already, but I have none, so no experience
<cyberalex4life> I saw that in ubuntu does that on headphones
<cyberalex4life> and I used pavucontrol to select headphones or speakers, but after switching a few times I can't really tell any difference between those two
<cyberalex4life> when listening to 5.1 system
<cyberalex4life> anyway, pavucontrol, by itself, doesn't fix my problem
<mgedmin> you were asking for command-line tools, so try 'pactl list short cards' and 'pactl list short sinks'
<mgedmin> then there's pactl set-default-sink
<mgedmin> (and pactl set-sink-port, when a single sink has multiple ports -- I think "speakers" vs "heaphones" might be two ports of the same sink)
<mgedmin> isn't there a #pulseaudio ?
<mgedmin> yeah, people there might give better advice
<cyberalex4life> it still may be a problem of syncronization from gnome-settings-daemon
<cyberalex4life> as I had one of these with the touchpad
<cyberalex4life> that's why I looked here for an answer, but thank you anyway
<mgedmin> a sensible assumption, but I'm pretty sure g-s-d doesn't deal with sound cards
<Uallas> Hello World!
<jason5> Question: Where's UbuntuOne?
<swiss> btw, does anyone else here have a lot of freezing issues with evolution?
<swiss> i'm not sure if it's me, or a evolution + gnome3 thing
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-11
<Uallas> Hello World!
<f-jack> 9 mins til the meeting starts guys
<collin> Good to see I did my gmt calculations right
<f-jack> haha
<f-jack> Call it whatever ya want but I'm on my windows box but I hate it
<f-jack> So the NSA is probably reading this
<roasted> NSA prob reads everything regardless of choice of OS
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<f-jack> eh sudo apt-get install freedom and hi
<roasted> only way to be safe from NSA is to disconnect from the internet
<roasted> but if you do that computers are far less enjoyable
<f-jack> yes yes they are
<roasted> I need my facebook omgomgomgomgmog
<roasted> lolwut
<f-jack> I need my launchpad hahaa
<collin> You could set up an encrypted local messaging system
<collin> using I2p you could even tunnel it around the internet
<f-jack> Sounds like a lot of work Lol of course the pizza is ready now with two minutes to go
<collin> I'm sure that information is very valuable to the NSA
<amjjawad> Hi, just give me few mins, dad on the phone :'(
<f-jack> Yepp okay ali
<collin> No Problem
<Uallas> Hi amjjawad, collin, f-jack
<davidy> Hello to all
<collin> Hi!
<collin> Is Frederic here?
<f-jack> He said he would be
<Uallas> Hello davidy. Yes collin, i'm Frédéric :)
<collin> Hi, Forgive me If I don't add the accents to your name as our meeting progresses
<collin> :)
<f-jack> lol I know those are a pain I have a french class and I hate them
<collin> It's not that, it's just the ancient 90s PS/2 keyboard I'm using
<collin> Great typing feel, just little extra functionality
<JoaoSantana> retrocomputing?
<amjjawad> Okay, give me one min to wash my face
<amjjawad> brb
<f-jack> okay
<collin> Definitely, although the computer I'm on is currently pretty modern (AMD A10), I like to use 2005-earlier when I can
<f-jack> I have a thinkpad from 2009 and i love the thing
<collin> Yeah, I use a 2007 Thinkpad as my laptop and it's wonderful
<f-jack> oh amd I'm jack by the way
<Uallas> collin:  Yes, I speak French, uses a azerty keyboard. :)
<amjjawad> so everyone is here?
<f-jack> yes
<collin> I think so
<amjjawad> it seems David is not here (not sure what is his IRC name)
<davidy> David is here
<f-jack> Exactly haha
<amjjawad> YAY :D
<davidy> I have no super secret NSA covername
<amjjawad> ok shall we start?
<collin> Sounds good
<f-jack> yes we shall
<amjjawad> #chair amjjawad
<amjjawad> #startmeeting Ubuntu GNOME New Mods Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Jan 11 18:07:39 2014 UTC.  The chair is amjjawad. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<amjjawad> first of all, hello and welcome everyone :)
<f-jack> Hello
<JoaoSantana> Hi
<collin> Hey
<amjjawad> This is our first meeting for Trusty Tahr Cycle and on this meeting, we shall discuss some important topics for our tasks on this cycle :)
<f-jack> Yes
<amjjawad> #topic Roles
<collin> Trusty Tahr is definitely our most important release to date
<SonikkuAmerica> o/
<f-jack> It's gonna be the first release I'm with the ubuntu gnome team
<amjjawad> Okay, I shall keep talking (typing) and before I move to the next topic, if anyone has any Q, please ask :)
<Uallas> OK. I open the eyes. Yes, here we read. :)
<collin> Are there any commands I should be familiar with besides the ones that meetingbot gave when we started?
<amjjawad> First, thanks for accepting my call of help and thanks for joining. The Roles that we will discuss here will define the tasks and set a plan for you guys to work on.
<amjjawad> collin, don't worry about that, it is me who is charing the meeting ;)
<collin> ok, tahnks
<amjjawad> so, back to topic :)
<f-jack> agreed
<amjjawad> basically, what we need is Moderators for Google+ Community and Facebook Page.
<f-jack> I can do both
<amjjawad> guys, let me finish :D
<f-jack> sorry
<amjjawad> after this meeting, everyone who is interested is required to edit this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/social-media-moderators
<amjjawad> mention clearly that you are interested in helping with Google+ and Facebook OR just one of these.
<amjjawad> Your role will be very simple :)
<amjjawad> (1) Moderate Posts
<amjjawad> (2) Any Topic that is non Ubuntu GNOME related the OP should be warned and if he/she will repeat that, there is another warning. If he/she will do it again, then that user will be removed.
<amjjawad> In all cases, the off-topic posts will be removed.
<amjjawad> (3) NO SPAM whatsoever. Any Spam post will be removed right away and the Spammer is out without any Q
<amjjawad> (4) we need to understand and agree to one thing: our Social Media Sites/Channels are not Support Channels. While it is okay to ask simple Qs and answer that, serious issues should never be discussed over there and users must be directed to:
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ContactUs
<amjjawad> (5) Maintain a super high level of Communications between the team members (us) and between Ubuntu GNOME Team and the world.
<amjjawad> Basically, these are the basic roles/tasks that you guys will work on.
<amjjawad> If you have any Q, please ask so we can move to the next topic :)
<collin> Understood
<f-jack> I understand
<SonikkuAmerica> o/ I have a question...
<amjjawad> sure
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Did you take attendance or are we all here?
<davidy> clear to me
<f-jack> We're all here
<SonikkuAmerica> Other than that everything's clear.
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, no need to waste time for that :D there will be a log for this meeting so those who missed it, they can go back to the public log :)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<Uallas> ok :)
<amjjawad> great :)
<amjjawad> #topic Tasks
<amjjawad> I have already mentioned the tasks with the the Roles Topic :P but there is one thing that I did not yet mention.
<amjjawad> While we are all keen to work on Quality, we do need Quantity as well. So, one of the tasks for the Mods will be trying to spread the word of Ubuntu GNOME :)
<f-jack> Got it
<amjjawad> You are not required to overkill yourself. All what you need to do is (just like me), keep talking about Ubuntu GNOME :)
<amjjawad> Also, a super important task: Make Sure to always interact with the users of the social areas. Even if someone says "hi", reply that :) this will build a strong relationship between team members and the users of our system.
<amjjawad> Also, (this is no3 so far): while your main tasks are the Social Media, it is good if you could answer some emails we receive every now and then on our Mailing List.
<f-jack> okay
<amjjawad> You are not the ambassadors of Ubuntu GNOME :D you are the front line of our system. I hope you know what I mean ;)
<f-jack> yep
<amjjawad> Any Q about this topic (Tasks)?
<SonikkuAmerica> (We're going into combat?)
<SonikkuAmerica> All set here.
<collin> will those e-mails be on the main ubuntu gnome mailing list or the communications team list
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, yes indeed. Spreading the word of Ubuntu GNOME will never be easy ;)
<amjjawad> What I have done with Lubuntu for two years, must be doubled or tripled with Ubuntu GNOME and my mission might be easy because this team, there is a team working on the same task :D
<amjjawad> So, I am very much positive we will do wonders ;) but together - All of us are smarter than anyone of us ;)
<f-jack> YES
<amjjawad> Shall we move to the other topic?
<f-jack> yes
<davidy> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Lead on.
<collin> I'm set
<amjjawad> #topic Activity
<amjjawad> Okay, I am sure you guys know that I am expecting you to be super active, right? :D
<f-jack> yes
<collin> of course
<amjjawad> but of course, I don't want you to burn out like me :P
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<collin> :)
<Uallas> 1000% :p
<f-jack> haha
<amjjawad> If you can offer minimum 1 hour daily, that is SUPER GREAT.
<amjjawad> I do know that some are always online ;) me and Uallas for example :D
<amjjawad> and I know some others can't be always online.
<amjjawad> All in all, we are required to be active and sometimes very active.
<f-jack> I do school during the day but I'm always checking facebook and stuff
<davidy> Due to my job, I can offer 1hr four days a week and maybe more at times
<collin> That shouldn't be too hard. However, as a student there may be some nights I will need to prioritize studying for exams etc..
<amjjawad> One thing that I forgot to mention on the Tasks Topic: Do not worry about any kind of announcement, I am on this.
<f-jack> I can do two-three hours a day
<collin> but 1 hr should be fine almost every day
<SonikkuAmerica> :) I'm a college student; we do weird things.
<amjjawad> davidy, that is more than enough ;)
<amjjawad> don't worry about the "1 hour" subject
<f-jack> okay
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a quick comment:
<amjjawad> as I mentioned one can offer 5 hours daily, one can offer 5 per week.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you use iOS or Android, check out Facebook's Pages Manager app. When you log in, it'll show you all the pages you admin, and you can perform admin tasks on those pages from your phone or tablet.
<collin> That's really useful, thanks!
<amjjawad> The most and the highest priority is: activity on the mailing list. We MUST communicate to each other as one team. One family. No member of this family do anything unless communicate to his family member. This will lead to a super active and super effective team. And, there is nothing will stand in our way if we do that.
<amjjawad> Good Tip, SonikkuAmerica :)
<f-jack> I agree
<amjjawad> Good :) and by the way if I am fast, ask me too slow down. I type too fast and I don't want you to be lost of confused :D
<amjjawad> or*
<amjjawad> So, I am done with Activity Topic. Any Q?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope, all set.
<f-jack> None here
<collin> ready for #4
<amjjawad> #topic Quality vs Quantity
<amjjawad> I think the title says it all. Our target was, is and will forever be: Quality.
<amjjawad> I don't care if we have 1000 subscribers but we are the best ever in the quality we have.
<amjjawad> I've seen pages with over 80K users but ... poor quality.
<Uallas> It would be wise to hire a moderator, asian, or new zealand, australia, for the time zone. It increases our presence.
<f-jack> we have really good people on our team quality shouldn't be a problem
<amjjawad> Just for the record: Ubuntu GNOME Social Media Channels (Twitter, Facebook and Goolge+) are, by far, the most 'active' channels among all the other flavors!!
 * SonikkuAmerica cheers
<collin> Not to  mention the channels for the proprietary guys!
<amjjawad> That, didn't come from nothing. That happened because Quality is what we care about, then Quantity.
<amjjawad> f-jack, I am not talking about the Quality of our system.
<davidy> Nice to be with a great team
<amjjawad> That is for the QA team to worry about :P
<f-jack> I know
<amjjawad> I am talking about something much more important.
<amjjawad> The quality of our community and family.
<davidy> Yes ;-)
<amjjawad> This must be our highest priority.
<f-jack> Yes
<amjjawad> I am sure davidy knows what I am talking about :D
<davidy> yes
<collin> Of course. It's waht sets us aprt
<collin> *apart
<amjjawad> I am insisting and keep repeating "Quality vs Quantity" because I want to make sure ALL of us here are aware of this and promise to remember that :D
<amjjawad> so, do we ALL agree?
<amjjawad> +1 please
<f-jack> I agree
<davidy> +1
<SonikkuAmerica> +1
<Uallas> +1
<collin> +1
<f-jack> +1
<SonikkuAmerica> Shall we swear it on an Ubuntu GNOME computer?
<f-jack> haha sure
<amjjawad> Hahah, no it is okay, I trust you all :D
<collin> OF course:)
<amjjawad> Any Q?
<davidy> no
<f-jack> none
<collin> nope
<amjjawad> #topic Communications: Internal vs External
<amjjawad> if it is not yet clear, please ask me to explain more in details :)
<amjjawad> Internal = communications on the Ubuntu GNOME Marketing and Communications Team Mailing List AND the Main Mailing List = this must be on high standard and on active basis. We keep everyone informed of what is going on. Remember, not everyone on Facebook or Google+ so it is always our job to keep everyone in the loop :)
<f-jack> hey ali what is the email for our comms list?
<amjjawad> External = Our communications with the outside world. Be careful, our users on Google+ area are different. They might give you some hard time so I trust you can handle that :D
<amjjawad> f-jack, every mod must join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnome-comms
<f-jack> nvm i got it
<amjjawad> #action every mod must join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnome-comms
<meetingology> ACTION: every mod must join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnome-comms
<amjjawad> #action everyone mod needs to edit this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/social-media-moderators
<meetingology> ACTION: everyone mod needs to edit this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/social-media-moderators
<amjjawad> any Q?
<f-jack> None again
<SonikkuAmerica> Speaking of the bueprint...
<davidy> no
<amjjawad> yes SonikkuAmerica
<Uallas> no Q
<SonikkuAmerica> ... did someone translate my words into French and paste it back on the blueprint?
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, let's talk about that at the end of this meeting. I don't see French on your comment!
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<amjjawad> #topic Ubuntu GNOME Marketing & Communications Team
<amjjawad> Hello and Welcome to the ultra fun, massive experience and great new skills
<amjjawad> That is what this team is made of and willing to do :)
<amjjawad> Marketing and Communications.
<amjjawad> Haven't studied that? nor ever heard of it? nor have been there? NO problems :)
<f-jack> Ali, I edited the blueprint. Is there any info you need to add us?
<amjjawad> It is time to learn new stuff and do great things
<amjjawad> f-jack, not now :P
<amjjawad> let me finish please
<f-jack> okay sry
<amjjawad> So, you see, I am not planning to recruit new moderators only for our channels. I am trying to build an empire here.
<amjjawad> A super strong active team that will take Ubuntu GNOME to the top 10 of best Linux Distributions.
<amjjawad> Can we do that, guys?
<collin> Yes we can!
<f-jack> Yes we can
<SonikkuAmerica> ... Yep.
<amjjawad> Uallas, and davidy ?
<Uallas> Yes, yes :)
<davidy> yes, sry feeding my son
<amjjawad> perfect :D
<amjjawad> any Q?
<davidy> no
<SonikkuAmerica> No sir.
<Uallas> no
<f-jack> none
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, don't sir me, please :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry...?
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, never mind
<collin> nope
<f-jack> okay lmao
<amjjawad> Okay, I will stop right here and hear from you
<amjjawad> I think Uallas had a suggestion?
<amjjawad> as per the agenda that I asked you guys to edit :P
<amjjawad> #topic Uallas suggestions
<amjjawad> "Ubuntu GNOME on Jabber (XMPP)" - no more channels for now :D
<amjjawad> " Publication on facebook and G+. Shall we publish information on Linux in general, Open Source software, tutorial, etc.. " case to case. If these information is related to Ubuntu GNOME then yes, I don't mind. Otherwise, there are lots of other pages doing that on our behalf :D so, we don't really need to waste our energy and time over that :)
<amjjawad> Uallas, I answered your two Qs so any thing else?
<Uallas> No, ok for me :)
<amjjawad> Uallas, ok good :)
<amjjawad> f-jack, you too edited the agenda :) anything you would like to add?
<f-jack> Keep up the good work, nah I thought we had to lol
<amjjawad> f-jack, will sure do :) we all shall do ;)
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, anything to add?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not for now.
<amjjawad> davidy, anything?
<amjjawad> hope I didn't forget anyone :D
<davidy> no, good for now
<amjjawad> okay, before I end the meeting, is there anything related you'd like to say or ask?
<SonikkuAmerica> All set :)
<f-jack> So what do you need to be able to make us admins?
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to give Mod access to members with no access yet
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to give Mod access to members with no access yet
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to make sure everyone have a Wiki Page + Launchpad Account + Signed the CoC + Member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnome-comms
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to make sure everyone have a Wiki Page + Launchpad Account + Signed the CoC + Member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugnome-comms
<davidy> yes, do we have an organized presence on Ubuntu Forums to answer question?
<amjjawad> f-jack, add me on fb and Google+
<f-jack> and okay
<amjjawad> davidy, beside me, there is Lance but that is all what I know. Other people help as well but they might not be part of our family.
<davidy> I will edit the blueprint for my G+ activity
<amjjawad> davidy, if anyone of you are able to be on the Ubuntu Forums that is super great :)
<davidy> I can.
<amjjawad> davidy, that is great but make sure not to overdo it nor burn out :P (look who is talking)
<davidy> All work and no play.........
<f-jack> I'll do the ubuntu forums three or four times a week
<amjjawad> @everyone we may need another meeting but we can decided that later on the mailing list ;)
<meetingology> amjjawad: Error: "everyone" is not a valid command.
<Uallas> I have an account on Ubuntu Forum but I do not speak, I'm on the French Ubuntu-fr
<f-jack> and I did what ya told me to
<collin> Hey, at least with steam on linux we can play without switching over :)
<amjjawad> everyone we may need another meeting but we can decided that later on the mailing list ;)
<f-jack> Okay
<amjjawad> by the way
<collin> sounds good!
<f-jack> Yep
<amjjawad> make sure not to CC the main mailing list unless there is something very important.
<f-jack> got it
<amjjawad> Let's keep our internal communications within our sub-team and if there is something important, we can CC the main list :)
<davidy> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> collin: I still have to switch to Windows to play my Steam games, but we're getting a little OT
<collin> understood
<amjjawad> great :D
 * SonikkuAmerica thumbs-up
<f-jack> I do steam on ubuntu haha
<amjjawad> Anyting at all you would like to add?
<f-jack> Nope
<davidy> no
<collin> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope.
<amjjawad> Okay then, I'd like to thank you a lot for attending. This is by far my best meeting on IRC :D Thank you for your time and for attending.
<f-jack> Thanks for chairing it
<amjjawad> One last word: Keep Up the Great Work and Let's take Ubuntu GNOME to the next level :D HOOHAA
<davidy> Thanks to all!
<amjjawad> f-jack, at your service
<SonikkuAmerica> HOOHAA! :)
<collin> no problem amjawwad, you are a great leader
<f-jack> agreed
<amjjawad> 'WE' are a great family :D
<f-jack> lol
<amjjawad> I am nothing without the family
<Uallas> Thank you for the meeting, it is clear, and we can begin to work positively.
<amjjawad> Our loyalty to the family :D - Godfather Part 4 :P
<amjjawad> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Jan 11 19:02:27 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2014/ubuntu-gnome.2014-01-11-18.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2014/ubuntu-gnome.2014-01-11-18.07.html
<amjjawad> Thank you again guys :D
<amjjawad> you can see the links here, right?
<f-jack> Your welcome
<collin> no problem!
<davidy> yes, and great meeting
<amjjawad> yes and we have to re-do that again soon :D
<f-jack> yep
<amjjawad> whenever anyone feels there is a need for a meeting, don't wait for me, just send an email ;)
<f-jack> and I'm going install trusty haha
<amjjawad> soon, I might choose one of you to be an admin on the Launchpad Area ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I need to install UG myself...
<SonikkuAmerica> lol...
<amjjawad> f-jack, yes, we need to be testers before anything else :D
<collin> I just need to start using my partition
<amjjawad> it would be super bad if we ask people to test and we don't :P
<amjjawad> Virtual machine guys ;)
<f-jack> Yep
<amjjawad> until you have a machine for this
 * SonikkuAmerica uses Ubuntu Studio (against Windows 8.1) on hard metal and Kubuntu in a VM at present
<davidy> A virtual machine comes in handy!
<amjjawad> davidy, indeed
<amjjawad> I don't have a spare machine for Ubunut GNOME :(
<amjjawad> I might use my main and if there will be smoke coming out, someone has to pay for it :P
<amjjawad> Nah, Ubuntu GNOME has been a rock solid system
<amjjawad> OHHHH YES YES I forgot :/
<davidy> Solve your overheating issues....?
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh-oh...?
<amjjawad> WE MUST make sure the whole world understand that we do need help for our LTS version
<amjjawad> ops, I forgot to add that :'(
<amjjawad> And, I need a Google+ Hangout on air
<amjjawad> we need like QA session to promote Ubuntu GNOME
<amjjawad> anyone who is not Camera Shy?
<SonikkuAmerica> amjjawad: Oh, I should mention this while you're here: In a move of inter-flavor relations, the Kubuntu community has begun a one-stop landing for Kubuntu! http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KubuntuLinks
<f-jack> we can do that next time
<davidy> @SonikkuAmerica, u must share your U Studio experience w/ me sometime
<meetingology> davidy: Error: "SonikkuAmerica," is not a valid command.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I helped kick-start it)
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, that page was created by you ;)
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, now, Ubuntu Communities have THREE OneStopPages :D
<davidy> nice page
<amjjawad> I am glad to see that :D well done!
<SonikkuAmerica> It's not complete yet... I'm making a plea for Kubuntu Docs Team members to help
<SonikkuAmerica> davidy: Gladly. BTW, didn't you just leave Lubuntu Comms?
<collin> hey guys, I'd love to stay and chat but I've gotta eat some lunch. :)
<collin> Great meeting!
<amjjawad> Great job! that is what I wanted to see someday
<amjjawad> collin, sure :D
<amjjawad> cya soon and thanks a lot
<SonikkuAmerica> amjjawad: A bit of sad news, though: Xubuntu has rejected the one-stop idea.
<amjjawad> happy meal ... don't eat fast :P
<davidy> I am gracefully departing Lubuntu Comms - I want to give them time to replace my role.
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, I am NOT surprised :D
<JoaoSantana> someone has installed Trusty on VMWare?
<SonikkuAmerica> amjjawad: knome has a Social Page on the Xubuntu Web site where that kind of stuff exists.
<amjjawad> davidy, believe it or not, while I hide it, it is still killing me :(
<f-jack> I do QA for both Ubuntu Gnome and regular ubuntu and I do bugsquad as well lol
<davidy> Ali, .....greener pastures, my friend
<amjjawad> f-jack, keep it up and i have seen your emails on the QA list of Ubuntu ;)
<amjjawad> I am everywhere :D
<f-jack> bye and yes u are
<amjjawad> f-jack, take care
<amjjawad> davidy, one day, things must change
<amjjawad> but I do hope Lubuntu will remain and won't vanish
<amjjawad> they didn't join the Alpha 1 :/
<SonikkuAmerica> There are reasons for that.
<amjjawad> I hope they know what they are doing
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, which I know but I hate to discuss here
<SonikkuAmerica> Mainly dealing with LXDE-Qt
<davidy> There are good folks within Lubuntu...I wish them well
<amjjawad> They have my full support if they need it.
<amjjawad> But I am not going to jump in anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I gotta go; I'll fix my part of the whiteboard later. See ya!
<amjjawad> Okay, so I must do some Wiki Edit and send the links of the meeting
<amjjawad> SonikkuAmerica, cya and thanks a lot
<amjjawad> I guess I must go too :D
<amjjawad> wait, someone was asking !!
<davidy> I must depart and finish feeding my son lunch, cee ya all later
<amjjawad> suer
<amjjawad> davidy, thanks a lot my friend and cya
<amjjawad> JoaoSantana, you still here?
<davidy> ;-)
<Noskcaj> If we could find a way to get 2-3 new devs for ubuntu, we might be able to get gilir to take a week off work and train them, but we don't have enough manpower for anything
<Noskcaj> *lubuntu
<JoaoSantana> amjjawad, yes
<amjjawad> how are you, Noskcaj :)
<amjjawad> JoaoSantana, hi, sorry, what was your Q?
<Noskcaj> hey amjjawad. Pretty good. you?
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, still on my Zombie mode but alive :P
<JoaoSantana> Trusty on VMWare. It hangs on boot...
 * JoaoSantana is going to drink some coffee mug on kitchen
<amjjawad> JoaoSantana, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427 << start a new thread here :)
<amjjawad> Or ask on the QA list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Testing
<JoaoSantana> amjjawad, bookmarked :) thank you. I have a wedding to attend later, so I'll check later :D
<amjjawad> JoaoSantana, lovely :D enjoy :D
<amjjawad> I must fade away now :D cya everyone
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-12
<darkxst> Hi Noskcaj
<darkxst> anychange you can package this up in a new source package? https://github.com/darkxst/displayconfig
<darkxst> for Bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in Ubuntu GNOME "Need to implement DisplayConfig dbus interface within Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<darkxst> (not quite ready to upload yet, but is close enough to start testing on ppa's)
<czubieta> Hi
<czubieta> I'm having a hard time installing/removing languages
<czubieta> through the control-center, 'cause the +/- signs aren't there
<czubieta> you can see a screenshot here http://imgur.com/uFe1fSO
<czubieta> I have Ubuntu Gnome 13.10
<czubieta> anyone awake?
<philwyett> Those language packs are packages and if you wanted to remove them, you would have to via a package manager or the terminal. I would not recommend it.
<czubieta> That's what I'm trying not to do
<czubieta> There just to be a button to add new languages
<czubieta> and one to apply the changes systemwide
<czubieta> but I can't see any of these options anymore
<philwyett> There have been many changes.
<czubieta> yes they are re-doing all the gnome "experience" more user friendly and touchy
<czubieta> but there mush be some way, right?
<czubieta> If there is no other option but to do it via synaptics
<czubieta> well
<philwyett> Via the package manager is the best as I can see at present.
<czubieta> ok, thank you then
<czubieta> good night
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Without opening the link, it sounds like you already have. plus i should get motu soon so i'm waiting for then
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its not packaged yet
<Noskcaj> oh
<Noskcaj> I should be able to get to it sometime this week then
<darkxst> and its going to be a long process getting it into, so trying to get it ready asap (will need NEW, MIR etc)
<darkxst> ^into trusty
<Noskcaj> ok. I can't really do much work until the 14th, but i'll get to it. Any chance you could send me an email about it since i'll probably forget?
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you think libgnome is worth merging? It appear to just be a partial fix of ubuntu's changes + changing it to oldlibs
<darkxst> isnt that extinct?
<Noskcaj> yeah. still in main though
<darkxst> probably only used in gtk2 apps
<darklight_> Has gnome 3.10 landed in 14.04 or is it still ppa only ?
<Uallas> Hello World!
<roasted> hello friends
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Next time you can, could you finalize https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+junk/geoclue-2.0 so we can upload it? I'm going to start on display config now, but i'm going to brisbane today, so i won't finish it that soon
<Noskcaj> Also, what should the version of displayconfig be?
<darkxst> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=733901
<ubot5> Debian bug 733901 in geoclue "geoclue: package geoclue-2.0 in parallel to geoclue 0.12.99" [Normal,Open]
<darkxst> displayconfig can be the same version as mutter, i.e. 3.10.2
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> geoclue, need try get the changes into debian first if possible, though I never got a response on that bug
<Noskcaj> Maybe ask on #debian-gnome?
<Noskcaj> I just linked the bug to him
<Noskcaj> him = debian maintainer
<Noskcaj> darkxst, You know the situation better than me, you should be talking to bigon
<Noskcaj> and i have to go now, bye
<xdaimon> hi
<xdaimon> hey
<bigon> hello
<xdaimon> how are you?
<bigon> good good and you?
<xdaimon> well :) are you familiar at all with the inner workings of the gnome 3 lock screen?
<bigon> ask your question I'll see if I can answer it
<xdaimon> I have a python script. it runs a while True: ..... time.sleep() loop. I can't get it to keep executing through the lock screen.
<xdaimon> I'm trying to find out how I need to write my script or how I need to execute it to keep it from going to coma like this
<bigon> ?
<bigon> you mean that the script stops when the lockscreen is running?
<xdaimon> after a few minutes in lock yes. The loop does not continue executing even after I unlock.
<xdaimon> now
<xdaimon> it works if i leave the terminal open
<bigon> an how are you starting the script?
<xdaimon> but if I use one of many ways to separate python from the terminal it stops executing like I said above. lol i dont understand it
<xdaimon> ive tried a few ways.
<xdaimon> (python script.py) &
<xdaimon> disown
<xdaimon> or
<xdaimon> (nohup python script.py) &
<xdaimon> disown
<xdaimon> or even having the script start at boot from a shell script
<xdaimon> like ....... python script.py &
<xdaimon> disown
<bigon> python script.py, then ctrl-Z, bg, disown << this should work
<bigon> nohup python script.py << should work too
<bigon> or you could start it with: alt-f2 in gnome-shell
<bigon> and then type the commands there
<xdaimon> i will try your first and third suggestions. nohup python script.py will tie up the terminal and bg 'ing it and disowning nohup python script.py doesnt work as i've tested it extensively
<xdaimon> afk for one moment
<xdaimon> btw here is a simple script ive been using to test it all
<xdaimon> https://github.com/xdaimon/xdaimonConky/blob/master/test.py
<bigon> you really want to run it in gnome-terminal
<bigon> ?
<xdaimon> good question i havent considered anything else
<xdaimon> i just ran python /home/xdaimon/test.py in an AltF2 box
<xdaimon> locked the screen, waited a few minutes, and my program is reporting 5 minutes runtime
<xdaimon> and python is still in the process list of system monitor
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-05
<scottf> hi.
<scottf> I installed ubuntu and it worked great all day.  then today when I play mp3's, the audio breaks up.  I'm using a breakout box, an Alesis iO2.
<octoquad> Hi scottf, is it this one: http://www.alesis.com/io2express ?
<darkxst> octoquad, comment on the bug that its fixed with 3.14 packages (which should be available later today)
<darkxst> mark it as affecting trusty still (Nominate for series)
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, -staging should be clear for 3.15 now
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you please make http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/vivid316.html
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done, it will appear when the cron job runs
<Noskcaj> ty
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-06
<darkxst> Noskcaj, please test build before uploading to staging
<darkxst> if you can't test locally then upload to your own ppa, and then copy binaries across one its successful
<darkxst> that said I should probably get my sbuild ppa patches upstream, that is gold!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok, i'll go back to test building in my PPA. That will be fixed in the morning
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that is better
<darkxst> you shouldnt be uploading anything without a test build, either jhbuilder/sbuild locally or a ppa ;)
<darkxst> and binary copies between ppa's are quick anyway just takes 5-10mins for publishing
<darkxst> sbuild is the best solution though, atleast when you have decent internet on dev machine
<darkxst> I can build most things in a few minutes, provided all packages are cached (via apt-cacher-ng)
<darkxst> though that is building on a tmpfs(ramdisk)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also can you copy any of the few remaing 3.14 packages to gnome3 before replacing them with 3.15 ones
<darkxst> ricotz, you have a gtk 3.15 you can upload?
<ricotz> darkxst, there is a snapshot which can be copied, i guess
<ricotz> (still some issues with those hiding scrollbars)
<darkxst> ricotz, no end of issues with scrollbars
<darkxst> larsu wants to switch to the upstream ones. but they look completely different
<ricotz> darkxst, i meant the upsteam "hiding-scrollbars" ;)
<ricotz> (not those overlay-something)
<darkxst> ricotz, oh, but they are meant to be touch only?
<darkxst> the overlay things are evil, break CSS inheritance, whoever wrote them should be fired ;)
<ricotz> not sure
<ricotz> uploading the old 3.15.3 release makes not sense though
<darkxst> ricotz, would be fine to either upload a snapshot, or wait for next weeks update?
<ricotz> idk when the next one is scheduled
<ricotz> be back after lunch
<darkxst> ricotz, I'll be off to bed, snapshot seems fine to me
<ljunggren> Hi, can i ask you a question? i can install propriatary drivers for my AMD card on both Ubuntu, Kubuntu, xubuntu with no issues but when running Gnome it wont work. In the tty it jus says "fglrx: no module was found" Why would it be different when using gnome rather than unity/xfce?
<ricotz> darkxst, copied glade, gtk+ and valac snapshots
<octoquad> darkxst, Unfortunately, I don't have the ability to "Nominate for series"
<octoquad> nvm, figured it out. Had to be in the ubuntu-gnome project to nominate :P
<octoquad> sigh, I can only nominate for stable or development. I think I need to be a member of the Gnome 3 Team to choose a release.
<darkxst> octoquad, you probably need to be a member of bugsquad for that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, core update is still stuck in proposed
<Noskcaj> :(
<Noskcaj> darkxst, looks like it got caught in the libical transition
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
<octoquad> Thanks darkxst. If I nominate a bug for series it says "Bug nominations are evaluated by release managers and accepted or declined for fixing in a series. The Ubuntu GNOME release manager is GNOME3 Team. " This is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1218322/+nominate
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<octoquad> I don't have the nominate for series option if I view the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<Noskcaj> octoquad, Do you have triage rights? They are needed to nominate for series, IIRC
<octoquad> Yes I do, for Ubuntu Gnome, not Ubuntu though
<darkxst> octoquad, we don't use "nominate for series" on the ubuntu gnome project, since we can always set it on the ubuntu package
<darkxst> you can assign trusty milestone though
<octoquad> Ok, I currently have "Nominated for Stable... " under Ubuntu Gnome. I was thinking it would give me a list of stable releases in the next step, but it didn't. I can't remove it, can someone remove it for me. Sorry about that...
<octoquad> thanks darkxst
<darkxst> np
<octoquad> btw, is the core3.14 ppa still needed once the updates land in vivid?
<darkxst> no, it was just for testing before we updated
<octoquad> I've been running it for a few days now and it's pretty solid. Nice work :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you please add http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684553/ to ppa_versions
<darkxst> Noskcaj, don't use the silly ubuntu paste!
<Noskcaj> What's wrong with it?
<darkxst> it requires login to get the raw text
<Noskcaj> oh
<darkxst> anyway done now
<darkxst> and gave it a new home so you can push trivial stuff like that yourself (then I can just scp across to server)
<darkxst> lp:~ubuntu-gnome-packaging/ppa-versions/trunk
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-07
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> have a good night :)
<LinDol> bye see again.
<octoquad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1405441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1405441 in Ubuntu GNOME "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Medium,Triaged]
<octoquad> quite a few of these around, however I can reproduce this consistently.
<darkxst> octoquad, any reports of it happening without gksudo?
<darkxst> also I can't reproduce here, your using vivid?
<octoquad> yes
<octoquad> sorry, I tested in 14.04.1 VM
<octoquad> but on vivid
<octoquad> it also happens with sudo
<darkxst> I can't reproduce on vivid
<octoquad> I haven't tried vivid only trusty
<darkxst> so It is probably fixed in 3.14
<octoquad> ok, let me check as well
<darkxst> maybe https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=f7d1394a03e6d02cd5c67f9c85a142e33f14566f
<darkxst> its crashing generating the user list for owner combo box, though the trace was missing glib symbols so I can't see more
<octoquad> Ok, so what happens with this bug report? New process for me to learn :)
<darkxst> well you want to fix it?
<octoquad> absolutely!
<octoquad> :)
<darkxst> you could try build nautilus with the above patch
<octoquad> ok, wow, awesome. Going to need some resources though, I have no idea where to start
<darkxst> do you know how to build a debian package?
<octoquad> I've read a few pages on the wiki, debbuild right?
<octoquad> confirmed, not present in vivid
<octoquad> as well the other bug I found which crashes nautilus if a folder is not owned by root
<darkxst> debuild -S (to build the source package)
<darkxst> there are numerous ways to build binary packages sbuild is probably the best
<octoquad> ok
<darkxst> no idea if that is documented anywhere, but it is detailed here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-October/037726.html
<darkxst> anyway to create a patch you put the patch in a file in debian/patches/ and add the filename to debian/patches/series
<darkxst> then use quilt push <filename> to check that it applies
<darkxst> then add a new changelog entry using 'dch -i'
<darkxst> build source with 'debuild -S'
<darkxst> build binaries with sbuild
<octoquad> hmm, ok, from what I read and my understanding, i don't have to have this running in the target release, I can use vivid for example and do this.
<octoquad> correct?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If you have the time, could you refresh revert_media-keys_fix_battery_key.patch for g-s-d 3.15.1
<octoquad> hey Noskcaj
<darkxst> octoquad, yes you can have trusty sbuild chroot on your vivid
<octoquad> sweet!
<Noskcaj_> hey octoquad
<octoquad> It's pretty late my side, but I'm going to see how far I get
<Noskcaj_> Just a tip that took me a long time to learn , you need a blank newline at the end of debian/patches/series for it to work properly
<octoquad> thanks, I have ensure newline option enabled in sublime text for EOF.
<octoquad> darkxst, thanks for giving me a shot at this! This is one of the main reasons I joined the team, to hopefully help out with bug fixes and packaging
<octoquad> btw, I just installed fedora to test that bug, I really like the idea that they open Gnome help when you first login.
<darkxst> octoquad, getting started guide?
<octoquad> yes
<darkxst> I wanted to include that, but its 100MB!
<octoquad> yowza!
<octoquad> probably because of the videos
<darkxst> and translated videos as well
<octoquad> whoa, but that's really cool
<octoquad> I'm not sure if we should go to the polls for that one
<octoquad> haah
<octoquad> *haha
<octoquad> might be interesting to see if the community thinks it's a good idea. It comes in handy when you are passing on Ubuntu Gnome to a friend and they are trying it out for the first time, or new to linux.
<darkxst> octoquad, we won't fit it on the image!
<octoquad> is that a response due to time or file size limit for ISO?
<darkxst> size limit for ISO
<octoquad> yeah it's a bug lol
<octoquad> glad to see the daily images are up again, should I send a call out to QA for testing for the upcoming alpha 2 milestone this week?
<darkxst> we have a limit of 1GB so people can use 1GB USB keys
<octoquad> nice, didn't know that.
<darkxst> and currently images are at about 1GB which is not ideal
<darkxst> octoquad, core3.14 update is still stuck in proposed I think
<octoquad> oh ok, I have seen some gnome related updates in the last few days, but they came from main
<darkxst> octoquad, some things got through
<darkxst> but others got stuck behind libical transtition
<octoquad> quick question, I'm trying to run sbuild --dist=trusty --arch=amd64 -c trusty-proposed+restricted-amd64-sbuild <dsc>
<octoquad> but get zsh: parse error near `\n'
<octoquad> and bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<octoquad> or is <dsc> a placeholder for a description?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I'm sure I dropped that patch previously?
<octoquad> brb
<darkxst> Noskcaj, actually that should have been dropped with the upower transition I suspect, so do drop it
<darkxst> octoquad, it is a file
<darkxst> with .dsc extension
<darkxst> it is created when you run debuild -S
<darkxst> Noskcaj, so it should also be dropped in vivid
<octoquad> thanks darkxst, busy reading the sbuild guide on debian wiki
<octoquad> where do obtain these *.dsc files though for ubuntu based packages?
<octoquad> I see you can also grab a package via repositories so trying that at the momen
<octoquad> t
<darkxst> octoquad, pull-lp-source nautilus trusty
<octoquad> nice :)
<darkxst> though once you have modified the packaging you need to generate them with 'debuild -S'
<darkxst> which may fail if you don't have a gpg key setup
<octoquad> I do have one setup in launchpad
<darkxst> octoquad, locally
<octoquad> ah
<darkxst> as long as your local gpg can find it and email matches what you use in debian/changelog it should work
<octoquad> is there anyway to use apt-cacher inside a sbuild-chroot?
<darkxst> octoquad, it will automatically use apt-cacher-ng
<octoquad> and this is why I love linux :)
<darkxst> it also use tmpfs, so provided you have enough RAM, the build will happen all in RAM
<octoquad> lovely, I have 8GB
<Noskcaj> I should set my gaming PC up with a VM. it's got 16
<octoquad> nice
<octoquad> Noskcaj, what games do you play?
<Noskcaj> DotA (1100 hours), a bit of borderlands and cs: go
<Noskcaj> Do you play much of anything?
<octoquad> nice, got given stick playing dota a while back, everyone was so upset with me (super noob in the house)
<Noskcaj> :)
<darkxst> octoquad, but really the real advantage of sbuild is it give a build exactly the same as the official archvie builders
<Noskcaj> octoquad, We should play some time
<octoquad> yeah I do, I play alot of BF3 at the mo, just started just cause 2, dead island: epidemic etc
<octoquad> old skool gamer, quake days :) doom, heretic, duke nukem etc
<octoquad> haha
<octoquad> really like warcraft, warhammer 40,000 etc
<Noskcaj> back when duke nukem was good
<octoquad> yeah
<octoquad> falutza on steam, add me
<octoquad> darkxst, so would this be as close to the build systems that canonical use?
<darkxst> octoquad, yes
<octoquad> Noskcaj, sure, only play on weekends
<octoquad> darkxst, very cool, I like this...
<Noskcaj> The we'll have to play some time in a few weeks, since i'll be away 10th-24th with no internet
<Noskcaj> Have a air force cadets promotion course to go to
<octoquad> ...I had a problem with the key, I think its fixed now i ran sbuild-update --keygen
<octoquad> Noskcaj, whoa, that's cool
<Noskcaj> :)
<octoquad> is it ok if I ask which air force?
<Noskcaj> It's going to be terrible, but on the other cadets stuff we fly planes, shoot guns, etc.
<Noskcaj> Australian
<Noskcaj> I'm still 15, so it's not the real air force
<darkxst> octoquad, oh core did land this morning. wait for the 20150108 image then you can put out a call for testing
<octoquad> btw darkxst and Noskcaj how is Australia? I've been thinking of immigrating, but so far New Zealand is where I want to be (I don't know why though lol)
<octoquad> darkxst, awesome, will do
<Noskcaj> octoquad, only major flaw i know of is the rural internet speeds
<darkxst> octoquad, and the heat in some areas!
<octoquad> we have that problem here, and worse, no fixed line internet in rural areas, but mobile all good
<octoquad> One of my DJ friends moved there recently, he posted a picture a few days with the temperature in the car, I think it was 43 or 47 degrees that's insane
<Noskcaj> Not everywhere is like that, what city was he in?
<octoquad> Perth
<octoquad> 5 Jan: 47 degrees
<Noskcaj> There's a reason the only thing that happens in the western half of australia is mining
<Noskcaj> Way too hot and dry
<octoquad> here in Durban on the 5th was 34 degrees so I think I might be able to handle an extra 13 haha
<octoquad> darkxst, are patches prefixed with anything I see git_*,0001-*, 0[0-9]_*, ubuntu_*, zg_* etc
<Noskcaj> 000* or 0* for debian ones normally
<Noskcaj> git_ for ones from git
<Noskcaj> ubuntu_ for ubuntu only
<Noskcaj> revert_ for git reverts
<Noskcaj> There's no real convention, but doing that helps
<octoquad> Since it comes from git i'll use git_nautilus-property-dialog-fix-user-list-for-owner-change.patch should be ok right?
<Noskcaj> yep
<octoquad> ok, I ran quilt push filename: I get "Patch ../patches/03_translations_list_update.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)" i'm assuming it's ok to use -f
<Noskcaj> did you already apply it?
<Noskcaj> can you please paste the full log too
<Noskcaj> -f means force, which can break things
<octoquad> yeah, that's why I'm hestitant to force any command
<octoquad> paste service?
<octoquad> pastebin or ubuntu paste
<Noskcaj> either
<octoquad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690134/
<octoquad> it's the very first patch listed in the series file and patch is present
<Noskcaj> looks like the file you're patching isn;t
<octoquad> ah, changing to root of folder works
<octoquad> patch does not apply :(
<darkxst> octoquad, I tested it on git and applied, so probably conflicts with one of the other patches and needs a rebase
<darkxst> although I used the wrong branch!
<octoquad> haha
<darkxst> no, it applied cleanly on 3.10 also
<octoquad> can you send me the diff you used?
<darkxst> how did you get the patch?
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/FEdkXx4k
<darkxst> that should apply cleanly in nautilus package
<darkxst> (taken straight from git)
<octoquad> I used this one you sent earlier: https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=f7d1394a03e6d02cd5c67f9c85a142e33f14566f. I think should just checkout the actual repo instead. I think I copied it from commit f7d1394 (patch) link
<darkxst> copying from the patch link should work fine
<darkxst> I gotta head off now
<octoquad> ok, this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/h4GVnQtB
<octoquad> I'll pick this up tomorrow, it's late my side as well
<darkxst> octoquad, idk what you have done, it definitely worked here
<octoquad> lol, ill keep trying, great way to learn anyway. It must be something silly
<darkxst> all I can think is you somehow messed up formatting of the patch file
<octoquad> correct, spaces vs tabs issue
<octoquad> just downloaded the file instead of copy paste
<darkxst> octoquad, yeh be careful of that, make sure you editor doesnt automatically modify any whitespace etc
<darkxst> at best its annoying to review diffs, at worst it breaks things
<octoquad> yeah, I have it set like that globally, mainly for PHP, but i'll fix it tomorrow for patch files.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-08
<darkxst> octoquad, it applies equally to any files in debian/
<darkxst> and if you ever do any work on upstream code, same again
<octoquad> ok
<octoquad> can't build, seem to be missing: debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk: No such file or directory
<octoquad> I have cdbs installed
<octoquad> ok apt-file helped: dh-autoreconf was not installed
<octoquad> is there a step missing between dch -i and debuild -S?
<octoquad> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/nautilus_3.10.1-0ubuntu9.5.diff.dBWFeS; dpkg-source: info: you can integrate the local changes with dpkg-source --commit
<darkxst> octoquad, that means you somehow edited one of the upstream files
<darkxst> you can run:
<darkxst> dpkg-source --commit
<darkxst> create a tmp.patch
<darkxst> quilt pop -a
<darkxst> check tmp.patch isnt anything important, then remove the file and the reference from series
<darkxst> then try debuild -S again
<darkxst> also maybe try quilt pop -a; debuild -S
<darkxst> ^first
<octoquad> did quilt pop -a; debuild -S same thing. If I look in the tmp file, it starts with a TODO: Put a short description...
<octoquad> :q
<octoquad> ok, the file changes are for aclocal.m4 and config.guess, configure and more. I don't think that's correct, is there a git checkout -f type command for this lol
<octoquad> starting over
<darkxst> octoquad, if you somehow run a real build in there that will happend, ie debuild without -S
<octoquad> noted. It's building now (sbuild)
<octoquad> just enabled apt-cacher for sbuild as well to speed things up
<darkxst> octoquad, it should pick it up automatically, atleast it does if its running when you create the schroot
<octoquad> apt-cacher is running on a remote server I setup for the company
<octoquad> also does caching for debian as well as ubuntu
<octoquad> lol, I just realised the bug occurs in 3.12.2-0ubuntu1~trusty3
<octoquad> staging ppa
<octoquad> but it's also present in 14.04 stock
<octoquad> and the patch works on 14.04 stock. yay!
<octoquad> How can I grab the 3.12.2-0ubuntu1~trusty3 one for staging ppa
<octoquad> might as well get it over and done with
<darkxst> octoquad find the link for dsc file via this page https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+packages
<darkxst> and use dget to download it.
<darkxst> octoquad, oh in that case it would not be found automaticall, that only applies to localhost
<darkxst> also btw gnome3-staging/trusty is essentiall end-of-life now, however if you prepare the fix I will upload
<darkxst> you will also need to prepare a debdiff and SRU paperwork for the trusty package
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<octoquad> Pulled an all nighter lol
<octoquad> will sort out the staging one quickly
<octoquad> do I need to upload to my own ppa?
<darkxst> octoquad, you can send me or Noskcaj a debdiff and we will upload it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, odd, the ppa publisher seems stuck!
<darkxst> (for your g-s-d upload)
<darkxst> anyone feel like testings wayland sessions on vivid?
<darkxst> they may work now, just need the session file from gnome-session, that we are not currently installed
<darkxst> (best to test on intel hardware)
<ricotz> Noskcaj, hi
<ricotz> thanks for beginning with 3.15.x updates, although maybe wait for 3.15.4 hopefully this release will be more aligned
<ricotz> e.g. be careful with g-s-d
<Noskcaj> ricotz, I was just uploading a bunch of stuff before i have to leave for a fortnight. Mostly stuff depended on by other stuff
<LinDol_> hi all
<LinDol_> today was cold :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone here having issues when using fastboot?
<MrChrisDruif> fastboot oem unlock keeps hanging, in case someone is wondering.
<MrChrisDruif> fastboot oem unlock keeps hanging, in case someone is wondering.
<MrChrisDruif> I did a factory reset, enabled adb etc and now it just worked =/
<octoquad> MrChrisDruif, are you talking about Android?
<MrChrisDruif> octoquad; YUP
<MrChrisDruif> It was an Ubuntu GNOME question relating to fastboot but it was in conjuction with Android obviously
<JDAIII> got a question. I'm trying to scale my second monitor. 2x2 but when I do, the mouse in constrained to the top left quadrant of the monitor. Anyone else experience this? The only references I find online say that it was a bug that was fixed
<JDAIII> It's pretty frustrating since I have a 4k laptop with an external 1080 monitor and the 1080 monitor looks like a childrens toy in comparison of the resolution.
<octoquad> MrChrisDruif, I see, for a second I thought you were asking in the wrong channel hehe
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<octoquad> MrChrisDruif, is it working now?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<octoquad> nice
<octoquad> JDAIII, did you file this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1408123
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408123 in Ubuntu GNOME "when scaling screen with xrandr there is mouse constraint" [Undecided,New]
<octoquad> Have you tried to use gnome-tweak-tool and changing the HiDPI Window Scaling option under "Windows" to see if you get a better result?
<JDAIII> octoquad, yes I did. Not sure if it was the right direction to go, but felt like it.
<JDAIII> and no, there is no setting in tweak that will change that. at least that I can find
<JDAIII> I find a font scaling, but that isn't helpful to my issue
<octoquad> JDAIII, checking....
<octoquad> JDAIII, sorry about that, HiDPI setting was introduced in 14.10
<JDAIII> Should I upgrade to 14.10? Will that resolve the issue?
<octoquad> I can't guarantee it, but you can maybe try boot a livecd of 14.10 and see if it does fix it for you
<octoquad> http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-14-10-is-released/
<JDAIII> Now, since 14.04 is a LTS, I'm assuming that the bug report will not just be closed. I used 14.10 in a VM, but it has library issues with a software that I use so it wasn't an option out of the box without significant anoyances, but I guess that I will have to figure something out
<JDAIII> I will test as a live cd
<octoquad> I hope it works for you :) Unfortunately, I don't have the hardware to test
<octoquad> what library issue are you having with 14.10>
<octoquad> ?
<octoquad> yes, the bug report will not be closed until it has been fixed or trusty reaches EOL
<JDAIII> I can't remember offhand, but it was upgraded to version 5 and my software requires version 4. It was a whole thing so I just went with 14.04 on my laptop
<octoquad> well, I don't mind trying to help you with that as well
<JDAIII> It would not be today, I have to start doing work today. But I would like to figure out the mouse constraint, or even better, figure out how to get my video card drivers installed without screwing everything up. I've had a hell of a time with the nvidia drivers on here
<octoquad> interesting, have a look here and see if any of these bug reports affect you for nvidia
<octoquad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331
<octoquad> do you get a black screen when booting a nvidia driver?
<octoquad> you can also try the bumblebee project for nvidia, it seems to work a bit better for me on Gnome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<JDAIII> I have a few things that happen, one sec
<JDAIII> When I download the NVIDIA*.run file from the nvidia website, I switch to runlevel2, stop gdm, install the driver, reboot and get a black screen. I uninstall and the black screen stays there. Had to reformat.
<JDAIII> 2. I use the nvidia-343 off some ppa that I found and it sets the resolution wonky, and restricts my mouse not to work on second monitor after moving the top and bottom gnome taskbars to the second monitor so I can do nothing but uninstall from a lower runlevel
<JDAIII> 3. I tried optimus and it did abolutely nothing for me whatsoever. Saw no differences.
<Nrober> Hey, there is some bug with gnome-shell when using rhytmbox on 14.10, processor usage jump up to 100 when using this app :(
<octoquad> And what about the official package from the repository?
<JDAIII> 4. Haven't tried bumblebee yet due to wanting to use a plastic spork from KFC to kill myself after previous expereinces with drivers
<octoquad> JDAIII, lol
<JDAIII> official package? for the nvidia-343?
<octoquad> Nrober, Hi. I'll check for you now.
<octoquad> well what ever is in the 14.04 repos when you do apt-get install nvidia
<octoquad> sorry I don't know what the full package name
<JDAIII> I couldn't find anything in the official repos for my nvidia card so I used the ppa xorg-edgers and the package is called nvidia-343
<JDAIII> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/utopic/main/base/nvidia-343
<octoquad> yeah should be ok then
<octoquad> hmm, have you tried booting an older kernel and trying to install the driver
<octoquad> ?
<JDAIII> no I have not. I wanted to get other people's input as I'm relatively new to linux
<octoquad> Nrober, are you using stock 14.10 or 14.10 and our staging ppa
<octoquad> ?
<JDAIII> only been using it a few months and haven't played with kernels much
<Nrober> octoquad : I'm using clean 14.10 but bug only occurs when I'm playing some music, not just rhytmbox in background, and m4a file. I will check with some other
<Nrober> octoquad : for diffrent file type same
<octoquad> JDAIII, when you boot up, under the first entry, you can select that and choose an older kernel
<JDAIII> yea, I just don't play around with it if I don't have to. I am going to try rebooting in a few minutes to 14.10 to see if the constriction issue is there for scaling.
<JDAIII> So I'll be offline, but I appreciate the help and I will return shortly. (hopefully)
<JDAIII> and my spork has been confiscated by office authorities. no suicide today
<octoquad> Nrober, is gnome-shell or rhythmbox cpu usage high?
<pkulas_> octoquad : Sorry, network disconected for few minuts
<octoquad> no problem
<pkulas_> octoquad : Nrober here.
<octoquad> pkulas_, , is gnome-shell or rhythmbox cpu usage high?
<pkulas_> octoquad: gnome shell
<pkulas_> and usage raises when i use mouse cursor or use some gnome-shell interface
<octoquad> Can you try this: press ALT+F2 then type r then enter
<pkulas_> gnome-shell restart but no changes
<octoquad> ok, process of elimination
<octoquad> For me, gnome-shell CPU usage spikes to 67% when Rhythmbox is running, nothing more
<octoquad> What CPU processor do you have?
<pkulas_> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<pkulas_> If music is not playing and intensive use of gnome-shell it spikes to 16%
<octoquad> well, I can tell you that it is using 100% of a core the other is ok, if it was showing 200% then it would be utilizing all of your CPU usage. So at the moment it's only using 50%.
<octoquad> but still, that's hogging
<octoquad> and do you get the same result when you something else like Banshee or Clementine?
<pkulas_> I will check with Clementine
<octoquad> I get slightly less CPU usage when playing an mp3 (~10%)
<octoquad> It might actually be a bug in Rhythmbox...let me check if someone has reported it
<pkulas_> octoquad : It can raises over 150% when using rhytmbox, just right before I had a problem to stop it
<pkulas_> Clementine is working fine
<octoquad> ok, so that rules out gstreamer plugins then
<octoquad> pkulas_, can you confirm if the cpu usage drops when you make the rhythmbox window smaller
<pkulas_> Yeah, when window is smaller usage is way lower and on rhytmbox on full resolution is highest
<octoquad> interesting..
<octoquad> What graphics card are you using
<pkulas_> but spikes up to 50 anyway
<pkulas_> intel hd 4400
<octoquad> OK, I'm testing in a VM
<octoquad> currently testing 15.04 to see if it is there as well
<Joshun> hi
<octoquad> hi Joshun
<Joshun> the file search doesn't seem to be working proplery from the activities dash, is there any way to fix this?
<octoquad> Joshun, what is it doing?
<octoquad> and which version of Ubuntu Gnome?
<Joshun> great work with ubuntu gnome btw, on the whole it is great. searching for a file in my home dir doesn't appear with the file
<Joshun> 14.10
<Joshun> under search preferences, "Files" has been set to "On"
<darkxst> octoquad, hi, you debdiff looks good, however the sru paperwork, needs to go at the very top in original bug report
<Joshun> maybe it fails to search recursively
<darkxst> also you seem to have misunderstood the regression potential, it about possible issues that this fix might cause
<octoquad> darkxst, I don't think there would be any, but those were the only ones I could think of with the patch
<octoquad> darkxst, I didn't want to say none
<octoquad> Joshun, perhaps, It can find a file in the root of my home directory but not in music
<darkxst> well I wouldnt say any of those either there is no technical reason any of those would occur
<octoquad> darkxst, so just none then?
<Joshun> octoquad yes, it seems this is the case, this ask ubuntu thread[1] seems to have the same issue. not sure if it is a setting or a bug
<Joshun> [1]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/496206/tracker-recursive-indexing-fails
<octoquad> darkxst, is it possible for tracker to mine the entire home directory? I'm sure it does, but the activities search doesn't bring up a file. Perhaps it's limited to certain mimetypes or filetypes?
<darkxst> octoquad, no, not none
<Joshun> what is the backend for the file search?
<Joshun> is it just tracker?
<octoquad> tracker-miner-fs
<darkxst> something like "Low, this patch just fixes incorrect handling of owner field, it shouldnt introduce any issues and has been well tested in 3.14"
<Joshun> the weird thing is, in tracker preferences each of the folders are set to recurse
<Joshun> would it be a good idea for me to file a bug report in tracker-miner-fs ?
<darkxst> the search in the shell is provided by nautilus (which uses tracker to get the results)
<darkxst> Joshun, test with desktop-file-search, that uses tracker directly
<Joshun> is that a command?
<darkxst> yes
<Joshun> doesn't seem to be installed :(
<Joshun> is it in desktop-file-utils?
<octoquad> doesn't exist darkxst in 14.10
<darkxst> sorry probably wrong name, its part of tracker
<Joshun> why does nautilus try to do everything
<octoquad> tracker-search
<Joshun> I mean, it already handles the desktop
<darkxst> tracker-needle
<darkxst> nautilus doesnt handle the desktop in gnome-shell (well not by default)
<Joshun> oh
<Joshun> well yes of course, its disabled by default
<Joshun> tracker-search works as expected
<darkxst> and it makes sense for gnome-shell to call the file manager search provider for file search
<Joshun> tracker-needle also works fine
<darkxst> Joshun, so its probably a bug in nautilus
<octoquad> pkulas_, rhythmbox works fine vivid! :) So a fix has been released for it then I'm assuming
<octoquad> *fine in vivid
<Joshun> darkxst - the nautilus file search works ok though
<Joshun> or is it a problem with the provider
<darkxst> nautilus search is patched in ubuntu
<darkxst> but yes its probably an issue with the provider
<pkulas_> octoquad : nice, then I will just use Clementine and switch to 15.04 when will be out
<octoquad> pkulas_, 23 April
<Joshun> I will file a bug in nautilus then, should it be filed in gnome-shell aswell or just nautilus darkxst ?
<octoquad> pkulas_, you can also try our staging ppa, this has some updates that never made it into 14.10 before final release and test.
<darkxst> gnome-shell is fine
<darkxst> I don't think anything else uses the nautilus search provider anyway
<octoquad> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/09wx0fgR
<octoquad> for nautilus staging ppa
<pkulas_> octoquad : is it fine for to use staging ppa? I want to use this system up to April without any new annoying bugs :)
<darkxst> octoquad, you need to add the ppa to sbuild for it to work
<darkxst> and that is not straight forward
<octoquad> pkulas_, yes it's fine, you can always use ppa-purge to remove it if anything goes wrong
<octoquad> darkxst, I'm up for the challenge :)
<darkxst> octoquad, I had to locally patch some files, and its quite hacky but I will send them to you.
<octoquad> Joshun, this problem is not present in 15.04 though
<Joshun> oh ok, so it is fixed upstream
<octoquad> Joshun, I suppose, since it works :)
<octoquad> I have to say, 15.04 is looking and working beautifully!
<octoquad> I think Ali was right about the rolling release thing
<darkxst> octoquad, put http://pastebin.com/B2NvfaFX into /etc/schroot/setup.d/90apt-sources
<darkxst> then you need to alias' in the config files in /etc/schroot/chroot.d
<darkxst> like: vivid-proposed+gnome3staging-amd64-sbuild
<octoquad> ok, I already have 90apt-sources but without sh, should I just replace?
<darkxst> yes replace it
<octoquad> I really need to setup a dotfiles repo
<pkulas> octoquad : Yeah after gnome upgrade to 3.14 rhythmbox no longer bug cpu usage
<octoquad> pkulas, glad to hear that :)
<octoquad> darkxst, I get: E: 90apt-sources: E: Failed to execute “90apt-sources”: No such file or directory but its there
<darkxst> octoquad, did you make it executable?
<octoquad> darkxst, yes, exactly the same as the rest of the files in there
<octoquad> brb
<darkxst> maybe the script got messed up somehow
<darkxst> formatting again?
<darkxst> octoquad, maybe try http://pastebin.com/9DV9FXrJ
<octoquad> darkxst, no no, I downloaded it a moved it. Learnt my lesson last night
<octoquad> darkxst, paste has been removed
<darkxst> octoquad, semm to be having issues with pastebinit here, try http://pastebin.com/SX4aqxjN
<octoquad> got it
<octoquad> ok, it's building no
<octoquad> now
<octoquad> darkxst, same build failure
<darkxst> octoquad, you used the new alias you created with sbuild?
<octoquad> I added the vivid-proposed+gnome3staging-amd64-sbuild to /etc/schroot/chroot.d/trusty-amd64-sbuild
<octoquad> *I added the alias...
<darkxst> it should be  trusty-proposed+gnome3staging-amd64-sbuild
<darkxst> for a trusty chroot
<octoquad> *smacks forehead
<octoquad> of course
<darkxst> and you need to use that alias when running sbuild
<darkxst> i.e for the -c option
<octoquad> sbuild --dist=trusty --arch=amd64 -c trusty-proposed+gnome3staging-amd64-sbuild seems to work
<octoquad> grabbing packages at the m
<octoquad> moment
<octoquad> so, I can easily switch between ppa and normal repos with the -c option and that will chroot with the right packages and essentially "start fresh"?
<darkxst> yes
<octoquad> ama-zing
<octoquad>  just signed up to stack exchange to help out with any questions regarding Ubuntu / Ubuntu Gnome. Had no points to up-vote a gpg issue I had earlier.
<octoquad> success!
<octoquad> ll
<octoquad> darkxst, so I how do I get this to you or to the staging ppa
<octoquad> ?
<darkxst> paste a debdiff
<octoquad> ok, just want to test quickly
<octoquad> darkxst, the package name, does it matter if it is now 3.12.2-0ubuntu1~trusty3ubuntu1 from 3.12.2-0ubuntu1~trusty3?
<octoquad> shouldn't the ~trusty part be ~trusty4?
<darkxst> octoquad, yes change it manually
<darkxst> or use `dch -ltrusty`
<darkxst> or use `dch -l~trusty` actually I think
<octoquad> oh I see, in the changelog
<octoquad> :q
<octoquad> sorry, I keep typing the vim quit command here lol
<octoquad> darkxst, http://pastebin.com/wxmK5qGk
<darkxst> octoquad, thanks uploadeded
<octoquad> that was fun :)
<darkxst> octoquad, it will be much quicker for you next time
<octoquad> yeah, most of the time was setting up the tools and learning...
<octoquad> we need to update this page: http://ubuntugnome.org/screenshots/
<JDAIII> octoquad, are you still online?
<octoquad> JDAIII, yes, how did it go?
<JDAIII> I upgraded to 14.10 and when I run the xrandr scal command, I still have mouse constraint. I'm using xrandr --output eDP1 --auto --output HDMI1 --auto --scale 2x2 --right-of eDP1
<JDAIII> however, now the mouse arrow is gigantic.
<JDAIII> that didn't happen before
<JDAIII> I have not yet tried installing the nvidia drivers, but I can try that next
<JDAIII> figured that I would test the bug first and I still see it
<octoquad> JDAIII, please update your bug report with your findings: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1408123
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408123 in Ubuntu GNOME "when scaling screen with xrandr there is mouse constraint" [Undecided,New]
<octoquad> darkxst, do you have any suggestions for JDAIII? My knowledge of xrandr is non-existent.
<octoquad> JDAIII, please also list hardware that you have with lspci -vvv and attach to bug report
<octoquad> in a text file
<JDAIII> ok
<octoquad> thanks :)
<JDAIII> uploaded.
<octoquad> JDAIII, have you tried the HiDPI setting in gnome tweak tool? Reset everything and try with the HiDPI option and let me know
<darkxst> JDAIII, HiDPi support in trusty was not entirely complete I believe
<JDAIII> that has screwed up my monitor and I have no way of getting it back.
<JDAIII> I can't even see what I am typing in here
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-09
<JDAIII> ok I was able to switch to level2 and use gsetting command
<JDAIII> not doing that again. BTW: scaling in tweak tool doesn't work as expected
<octoquad> I was looking for the gsetting key to reset it. Glad you sorted it out
<darkxst> JDAIII, pretty you need GNOME 3.12 or 3.14 for good HiDPI support
<darkxst> pretty sure
<JDAIII> ok
<octoquad> are you using staging ppa for 14.10 JDAIII?
<JDAIII> no, I only used the software update tool
<JDAIII> sudo update-manager -d
<JDAIII> But I'm adventurous and easily trusting, so send me your suggestions.
<octoquad> Add this: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<octoquad> Then this https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<octoquad> Then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot
<darkxst> you don't need upgrade there, just dist-upgrade is enough
<JDAIII> funny enough I tried dist-upgrade and it said that there were no upgrades available. and yes I ran update first
<octoquad> darkxst, so the packages from update would be applied under dist-upgrade
<darkxst> octoquad, ping the artwork team re screenshots
<darkxst> octoquad, yes
<octoquad> darkxst, cool, didn't know that
<JDAIII> another fun thing though is that I cannot change my background since I changed to 14.10. ugly blueish green background stuck there
<darkxst> dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does but also handle packaging transitions
<octoquad> JDAIII, there are no packages to update straight after a upgrade using update-manager -d
<octoquad> if you add the to ppa's above, there will be a ton of packages to update
<octoquad> *two not to
<JDAIII> I did that before update-manager -d thinking that I could upgrade from 14.04.1 to 14.10 with just a dist-upgrade
<octoquad> darkxst, sent e-mail to artwork
<octoquad> JDAIII, ok, please run the following:
<octoquad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<JDAIII> just did that
<JDAIII> then update
<JDAIII> then upgrade
<JDAIII> upgrading now
<octoquad> ah ok, soz :)
<JDAIII> we're waiting
<JDAIII> I did not add the staging yet though, is that necessary?
<JDAIII> I figured that the first one was more stable
<darkxst> JDAIII, -staging has gnome 3.14
<darkxst> provided you are on 14.10
<JDAIII> well, is it worth adding the staging repo?
<JDAIII> lsb_release says 14.10
<octoquad> gnome-shell --version
<JDAIII> 3.12.2
<octoquad> <darkxst> JDAIII, -staging has gnome 3.14
<JDAIII> not sure I want to go to 3.14 if there are other bugs though
<JDAIII> I'm going to restart and if it still doesn't work, then I will try the staging.
<JDAIII> alright, going to reboot, if I'm not back on in 5 minutes, it blew up my machine and I'm hunting for a spork to commit sepuku
<octoquad> lol
<JDAIII> so, the scaling issue is still there
<darkxst> octoquad, you need to subscribe sponsors team on the nautilus bug also, so it gets into sponsorship queue
<JDAIII> background works again though
<JDAIII> I'm going to go do my best to destroy a server, I'll see you guys later.
<darkxst> JDAIII, I not sure settings scaling via xrandr directly is the best way to do it either
<octoquad> darkxst, I've added them, do I just add a comment with "@Sponsors Team"
<octoquad> darkxst, See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1322925/comments/52 same version number I used.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1322925 in Nautilus "[SRU] Copy, paste stops working randomly in Ubuntu 14.04 nautilus" [Critical,Fix released]
<darkxst> octoquad, no, you use the "subscribe somone else" link on Right hand sidebar
<octoquad> darkxst, that is done and I have added verification-needed tag.
<darkxst> no, don't do that! sru team adds tag it when they process
<octoquad> I followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Verification
<darkxst> octoquad, you don't add the verification-needed tag and it doesnt say to add it there!
<darkxst> you may need to rebase patch over that newer version, but leave it for now unless asked, its a simple diff, so whoever sponsors will do it if your lucky!
<octoquad> darkxst, I removed the tag. Do sponsors get a message as soon as I subscribe them, or does a comment need to be generated?
<darkxst> for now go find another bug to fix ;)
<darkxst> it goes into the queue
<darkxst> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html
<octoquad> it's 3am, I'm not fixing anything right now
<octoquad> lol
<octoquad> ah
<octoquad> I was looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<darkxst> it needs to be uploaded first, then it will appear in the sru queue
<darkxst> and those pages don't update instantly
<darkxst> octoquad, if you want to try, updated sbuild-launchpad-chroot scripts at ppa:darkxst/ppa
<darkxst> it will automatically generate aliases with something like './sbuild-launchpad-chroot ppa -n trusty-amd64-sbuild --ppa gnome3-team/gnome3-staging'
<darkxst> slightly different format on aliases now, trusty-proposed+gnome3-team~gnome3-staging+main-amd64-sbuild
<darkxst> ^Noskcaj if you use sbuild?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I use pbuilder-dist
<darkxst> sbuild is way faster provided you have apt-cacher-ng
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-icon-theme is still getting pulled into our seeds ;(
<Noskcaj> :(
<Noskcaj> I'll see if there's anything i can do to fix that
<darkxst> i'm fixing gnome-shell thats pulling in gnome-icon-theme-full
<darkxst> but seems a lot of apps pull in gnome-icon-theme
<darkxst> also a bunch of qt stuff has snuck into the seed, no wonder the image size has gone over 1GB
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, we really don't want qt-at-spi in our seed I suspect
<darkxst> Noskcaj_, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=749523
<ubot5> Debian bug 749523 in python3-pyatspi "gnome-orca: Missing dependency on at-spi2-core" [Important,Fixed]
<darkxst> perhaps that should have been "at-spi2-core | qt-at-spi"
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you fix that in python3-pyatspi and python-pyatspi and also forward back to debian
<Noskcaj> I'll message the debian maintainer first to see if there's some reason for this being the way it is
<Noskcaj> darkxst, debian maintainer says nope
<Noskcaj> (to changing it)
<Noskcaj> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=757152
<ubot5> Debian bug 757152 in python-pyatspi "python-pyatspi: Should depond on at-spi2-core OR qt-at-spi" [Wishlist,Open]
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hmm, we really don't need it on our images, where we a limited for space
<darkxst> wayland on vivid in vmware actually seems to work, though can't change screen resolution from 640x480
<darkxst> ricotz, ^
<kamil_> hi guys, i have ubuntu utopic with gnome-shell (actually dont remember whether it was clean ubuntu + gnome or ubuntu gnome)
<kamil_> and i have problem with brightness
<kamil_> when i boot my computer its always set to max, and when i plug/unplug it dont change automatically
<kamil_> what can i do to make this working?
<MrSavage> could i get some help with creating a bootable usb of ubuntu-gnome?
<MrSavage> I tried using unetbootin but i got an error trying to boot it
<MrSavage>  failed to load com32 file menu.c32
<JDAIII> good morning
<JDAIII> so the drama of my display issues continues
<JDAIII> really contemplating self harm at this point. What is the suicide hotline number?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-10
<LinDol> hello :) good morning ;)
<damascene> Hi, I've tried to find a way to convert my Ubuntu to Ubuntu-gnome without re'reinstalling Ubuntu. I could not find a way on your website. Whoever I managed to do so using some guides. The problem that I'm still having the Unity sidebar and dash instead of the gnome-shell ones
<matipixl> hello?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-11
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi amjjawad
<amjjawad> Hello darkxst :) how are you? finally I'm on IRC :)
<darkxst> good, weather has been crap though improving today
<KeithIMyers_> Ali did not want me to say anything but Happy Birthday
<amjjawad> raining 2 days here and a tree fell but thank God, it was small and no one got hurt
<amjjawad> Happy Good Morning Birthday KeithIMyers_ :P
<amjjawad> eliasps, is here too, YAY :D
<eliasps> Hi people
<amjjawad> octoquad, is here?
<KeithIMyers_> Its not my Birthday
<amjjawad> so what? happy birthday in advance :P
<eliasps> Hey Ali, it's been a long time!
<eliasps> How are you guys?
<amjjawad> indeed, very very long time for me
<amjjawad> I've been in a limbo
<amjjawad> stuck forever with my CV :'(
<eliasps> Are you on a job hunt?
<amjjawad> for the last many years, yes!
<amjjawad> but since I'm here here in AUS, let's say few months ..
<amjjawad> I'm new here*
<eliasps> Good luck with that m8. I took a seminar once about filling in CVs, it depends on the field you are looking for, to keep it short, detailed and stuff.
<eliasps> I think I have some notes somewhere. I'll mail them to you if I find them.
<amjjawad> I have read a lot
<amjjawad> I think I'm close to have a KISS CV
<KeithIMyers_> I have been spending the past few weeks moving, I got my desk set back up but have been working on Wire Management
<KeithIMyers_> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-AMQe_-7oDe4/VKRy04EKz6I/AAAAAAAAknY/zguZLVbMr3g/w969-h727-no/IMG_20141231_170235.jpg
<amjjawad> the challenge is how to get someone so lazy who has only 2 seconds to read a CV to read yours
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, Ubuntu GNOME on two screens .. nice :D
<eliasps> Indeed a challenge.
<amjjawad> Since some of the gangs here, let's do a super quick meeting ;)
<eliasps> KeithIMyers_ awesome
<KeithIMyers_> Actually 3 screens when I need
<amjjawad> without Meeting bot ... just few lines quickly
<KeithIMyers_> The 32 incher is on a swivel that allows me to aim it anywhere
<amjjawad> darkxst, eliasps and myself are waiting for your vote regarding his application for HR driver
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, I want that too :D
<darkxst> amjjawad, +1
<amjjawad> waiting for darkxst to reply me, I will talk to KeithIMyers_ meanwhile
<amjjawad> wow, that was fast hehe
<amjjawad> eliasps, you got +4
<amjjawad> congratulations :D
<eliasps> Thanks guys. :)
<amjjawad> thanks goes for you!
<KeithIMyers_> Full Disclosure, my ISP is acting up right now so if I take a while to respond, it is not because I dont like you
<amjjawad> I must thank you for my entire life :D
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, haha, no worries
<eliasps> I just got back to my daily usual routine. So, I expect to be active once again on UG. I was away for the last couple of weeks.
<amjjawad> eliasps, I will prepare the needed paperwork stuff and then, we could start the real fun on Monday ;)
<amjjawad> eliasps, I was away as well ...
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, I wanted to chat with you about: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/Reports
<KeithIMyers_> Ok
<amjjawad> few quick important points: if anyone within UG creates ANY page, that page must be added to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/WikiMap
<amjjawad> that was #1 note
<amjjawad> #2 is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/Reports the new one that you created
<KeithIMyers_> Ok, I can do that
<amjjawad> Wait please
<KeithIMyers_> Ok, will not do anything until we are finished
<amjjawad> It is my fault that I didn't reply you before you created it but that is not a problem at all
<amjjawad> the thing is, that page was extra and not needed
<KeithIMyers_> In fact, as it is 11:30, I will likely not do anything until I wake up
<KeithIMyers_> Which extra page
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/April2014
<amjjawad> I was doing it like that
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam + / + MonthYear
<amjjawad> example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/April2014
<KeithIMyers_> Ok, I can adopt that format
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/Reports
<amjjawad> I find it (I could be wrong) an extra step or page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/CommunicationsTeam/Reports
<amjjawad> and, do we really need reports?
<amjjawad> I stopped doing that because I felt it is not needed and no one was paying much of attention :(
<amjjawad> However, I had an idea of the weekly newsletter which you managed amazingly to read my mind and suggested the same :D
<KeithIMyers_> I thought it was a good idea to revive to track growth and eventually setup some goals
<amjjawad> what do you think? the report thing is an extra task and I'm in favor of weekly reports for our latest news
<amjjawad> I see your point, no doubt
<amjjawad> but as I said before, my job is to make life easier for everyone ;)
<amjjawad> So, I'm asking ... do we need reports? weekly newsletter? or both?
<eliasps> If I may, goals and details are good, but too much "paperwork" adds extra work which could be spent on some other tasks.
<KeithIMyers_> I have no problems with doing both extra tasks. I am a person who loves crunching data/analytics
<amjjawad> Indeed. Same what I'm thinking about
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, that's two things in common with me then :D
<eliasps> It's good to have some reports or newsletter.
<eliasps> I would propose a monthly one. Depending on the content
<amjjawad> Ok, for me, I'd be very interested about weekly newsletter and less for monthly social media reports. But that's me.
<KeithIMyers_> You would be sickened to see how much data I crunch through in a single day. It is so bad that I have automated 90% of it
<eliasps> weekly newsletter sounds good, but what would it contain?
<KeithIMyers_> I would love to see a newsletter revived. I have met several of the Ubuntu Folks who run the Ubuntu Newsletter in person and would love to involve this in the Ubuntu Gnome distro.
<amjjawad> Weekly Newsletter is very important ... it gives a general quick overview of what we're doing
<amjjawad> We have had no newsletters whatsoever
<KeithIMyers_> Monthly would be best, weekly would be overkill unless we are a rolling release
<amjjawad> Marketing was doing this: publish posts on the website + monthly social media reports.
<KeithIMyers_> I would love to see weekly but we may struggle for content.
<amjjawad> the idea of weekly newsletter was in my mind but I have not suggested it because I know there was no one who might do it
<amjjawad> Now, we have great active member so why not? and he suggested it himself so that's all what we need
<KeithIMyers_> I would not mind running the newsletter, I used to do a lot of writing for a few Android Websites in my spare time so I can put "Author" on my CV.
<amjjawad> Me putting myself on a user's shoes .. I'll be interested to read/know this:
<amjjawad> (1) What Ubuntu GNOME as a system is doing?
<amjjawad> (2) What Ubuntu GNOME as a team is doing?
<amjjawad> (3) Any other interested thing to read/know
<amjjawad> Weekly means 'less' stuff to write. Monthly means 'more' stuff to write.
<KeithIMyers_> I would like to add a #4 - A tip for users
<eliasps> Keith and Ali those sound really important
<eliasps> but I think a week is a very short period to cover such topics, that's why I propose a monthly newsletter. But whatever the case
<eliasps> I'm all for it. Sounds interesting, despite of the time period. ;)
<amjjawad> or maybe every 2 weeks?
<amjjawad> but I still find 1 week is enough to write few lines and news
<KeithIMyers_> Hmm...
<amjjawad> +1 to tips for users .. one tip every week = great
<eliasps> Well, there is no pressure. We can start with the weekly one and if it goes well it stays that way
<eliasps> if it needs more time, we change it.
<amjjawad> yes, good idea
<amjjawad> so, no more reports, just weekly newsletter?
<amjjawad> that's for KeithIMyers_ to decide ;)
<amjjawad> I don't want you to burn out .. I've been there ...
<amjjawad> remember before you answer: you have a website to run after :P
<amjjawad> correction: WE have  website to run after!
<KeithIMyers_> Let me draft up a sample newsletter tomorrow and see what the level of effort is. If it is something that can be done in a few hours, weekly is possible. I will need to work with a few others to make sure that if we commit to a weekly schedule, we stick to it, even if I am out of town
<amjjawad> It should be the Mini version of what Ubuntu is doing
<KeithIMyers_> I dont want to be a single point of failure as I sometimes travel for work. I can draft things out on a plane
<amjjawad> no need to mention 'everything' but highlight the important parts
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, if I may share a tip: make sure to have more than one member in your team who could help you.
<KeithIMyers_> Of course the "Everything" piece comes to the website/blog where the newsletter should be a highlight
<amjjawad> two main tasks for any driver/team leader: lead and/or manage his team + recruit to his team
<amjjawad> now that eliasps is around, he can help all the drivers/team leaders to recruit
<amjjawad> eliasps, are you active on Fb and G+ ?
<KeithIMyers_> Yes, working on the top part. Not everyone on the marketing team is too active, I am working on that and letting those who are not fall off when their membership expires
<eliasps> As for now that I am back, yes.
<eliasps> I'll use them to get more people to join.
<eliasps> But I think the ideal goal is for the teams to become autoorganized at some point, just like the bigger ones of Ubuntu (see quality, bug control and stuff)
<KeithIMyers_> I will say however, I am impressed with how members of the Artwork team have been partnering up lately :) Teamwork is great
<eliasps> More people to join, take initiatives and join the spirit of collaboration
<amjjawad> I have my own tricks to make anyone active and contributing :D
<amjjawad> these tricks worked for 4 years now
<KeithIMyers_> That is important. DistroWatch has Ubuntu Gnome listed as #41, if we play our cards correctly, Ubuntu Gnome has what it takes to climb that list. If we want this to happen successfully, we need to make sure that the teams are built correctly.
<amjjawad> I may try to find sometime to write about that but not at the moment or the near future, I'm afraid
<amjjawad> here is the huge challenge
<amjjawad> to reach Ubuntu GNOME Community Phase 3, we must have this:
<amjjawad> Each and every sub-team is capable enough to handle itself with whatever human resources it has
<amjjawad> Can you imagine how powerful we could be?
<KeithIMyers_> +1 - This is why I love the Human Resources idea
<amjjawad> that is why, I want group of people lead their sub-teams, not only one person.
<amjjawad> this is a unique model
<amjjawad> a group of people lead one department.
<KeithIMyers_> The sub team is ideal as it would allow the team to continue on if someone leaves
<amjjawad> the power of WE will always win
<amjjawad> Not only that
<amjjawad> if KeithIMyers_ is sleeping, eliasps is awake or maybe amjjawad
<amjjawad> in that case, the sub-team will never ever stop
<KeithIMyers_> What is "sleep">
<eliasps> That maybe too literal considering our timezones :P
<amjjawad> if we reach to that level, I just can't imagine what would be able to do
<amjjawad> it is just an example KeithIMyers_ in case you sleep :P
<amjjawad> This huge project called: Ubuntu GNOME 24/7
<KeithIMyers_> Oh, I just Google'ed it. That has happened when I forget to make more coffee
<amjjawad> I would never say we can do that this cycle, but I'm sure we can do that - if we start now building and working on it - maybe with the end of next cycle. That means, Oct, 2015
<amjjawad> The Non-stoppable team = Ubuntu GNOME
<KeithIMyers_> Yes, Oct is a realistic timeline as a lot of this will require some pretty drastic changes
<amjjawad> everyone will start writing about that
<amjjawad> a model that not even the biggest project has :P
<amjjawad> That's Ubuntu GNOME Community version 3 or Phase 3
<amjjawad> we haven't yet hit phase 2 yet
<amjjawad> we're on phase 1 still
<amjjawad> but the great news is, we're "-" this close to hit phase 2
<amjjawad> the translations efforts sparked it all ..
<amjjawad> I didn't really imagine that ... I must admit
<KeithIMyers_> We have been pushing the translations hard since November, It had a pretty nice side effect as it recruited a lot of team members who are now active in a few other teams.
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> eliasps, joined us because of that
<amjjawad> eiosifidis, as well
<KeithIMyers_> Yup, same with Patrik
<amjjawad> and Carlos sent me an email asking me how to add his name to the list of team members :D
<amjjawad> and more coming soon ..
<KeithIMyers_> Its a great way for non technical people to get their foot in the door :)
<eliasps> Yeah, translations are a huge help
<eliasps> It can push UG into many LoCo's
<amjjawad> The challenge is: when someone 'new' join a project, he/she will feel less helpful/important no matter how skilled and experienced they are.
<amjjawad> Here comes the job of the driver or leader: he/she makes them feel home and important and trust them and their skills
<KeithIMyers_> Speaking of LoCo's, anyone planning to attend any events this year?
<eliasps> amjjawad true.
<amjjawad> It happened with me .. 4 years ago .. when I decided to make a crazy move and join Lubuntu
<eliasps> Keith global events?
<amjjawad> If Phill wasn't helpful and never took me under his wings, I would have been using Windows now
<amjjawad> I was about to give up from day 1 when I failed to create my own wiki page :_
<amjjawad> :)
<amjjawad> If Phill never helped me doing that, I would never be exist today.
<KeithIMyers_> Not sure about Global ones, I am planning to attend a few in the US. I went to FossetCon last year and will likely be attending LinuxCon and the Southwest LinuxFest
<amjjawad> Sadly, AUS LoCo is semi-dead.
<KeithIMyers_> Maybe you can revive that with some of your newly founded spare time
<eliasps> Cool KeithIMyers_. I don't plan to attend any events in the US, I'm not leaving there. But I do go to the ones in Greece.
<eliasps> Ubuntu-gr is making some of them, then we have FOSSCOMM.
<KeithIMyers_> The Florida LoCo team has been dead lately, the last event, aside from FossetCon was the Ubuntu 14.04 Launch Party
<eliasps> A couple of years ago Stathis managed to bring the global OpenSUSE conf to Greece.
<eliasps> Really amjjawad? Sad to hear that
<amjjawad> I did try few times but my tries failed ...
<amjjawad> I'm holding hopes that Kibo might be the real change when it comes to spreading the word ... let's see
<eliasps> Good luck!
<amjjawad> thank you
<KeithIMyers_> One sec, looking for a photo
<amjjawad> sure
<amjjawad> eliasps, did you read: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome-leaders-board/msg00060.html
<eliasps> amjjawad I have it bookmarked, I checked it out but not in detail cause of lack of time. But like I said, I'm back on my daily routine now, so you'll hear an answer soon enough.
<amjjawad> no worries
<amjjawad> I will share it on the general mailing list, buying sometime and check the reaction of our community
<eliasps> Ok.
<eliasps> Sunday today, so I have a lot of time to catch up with the mailing lists.
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> lend me sometime :P
<eliasps> Haha! I wish I could :P
<KeithIMyers_> WOW, I just realized something, its almost April
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> eliasps, that would be great :P
<KeithIMyers_> I take April Fools Day very seriously
<amjjawad> KeithIMyers_, you were this close to give me heart attack, I swear
<eliasps> Hahahah
<eliasps> Guys, I have to go and make some breakfast. I'll talk to you soon.
<amjjawad> What April? O_o we're in Jan, aren't we?
<KeithIMyers_> Last year, I launched "ServerMeadows.com"
<amjjawad> eliasps, sure, enjoy
<eliasps> amjjawad thank you.
<eliasps> Take care. Chat soon.Cya!
<amjjawad> eliasps, you welcome, our new team leader :D
<amjjawad> you too, eliasps
<eliasps> :)
<KeithIMyers_> https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/A4oDiZiLVkZ was the photo I was looking for
<KeithIMyers_> Thar was our last LoCo meeting for 14.04's launch
<amjjawad> nice, I know some of those
<KeithIMyers_> I was there and so was Aaron Honrycutt
<amjjawad> Aha
<KeithIMyers_> It is great to meet new people although I have met most of them several times in the past
<amjjawad> indeed
<KeithIMyers_> Aaron is a Ubuntu Gnome Team Member, we have met a few times in the past and he lives about 10 minutes from me
<amjjawad> sadly, he faded away
<KeithIMyers_> Hm, I will see if I can wake him up, we sometimes bump into each other at events. I saw him in September at Fossetcon
<amjjawad> I'll leave it for you then ;)
<amjjawad> I guess he liked it when he saw his name on the new year banner
<amjjawad> I can tell he never expected it
<KeithIMyers_> He is actually a cool person
<KeithIMyers_> We have a lot of great people in our LoCo Group including Michael Hall. The only downside is that the meetings are often in Central Flroda which means I have to drive ~4 hours
<amjjawad> I met Aaron on Google+
<amjjawad> Same goes with Michael Hall
<amjjawad> but so far, never met anyone who is member of Ubuntu, GNOME or any FLOSS :(
<amjjawad> darkxst, is 1000KM far from me and I must really find sometime and meet him
<KeithIMyers_> First time I met up with Aaron was at a cafe that used to be in Miami (it closed a year ago) that catered to FOSS. It was the "Planet Linux Cafe"
<KeithIMyers_> I met Jono Bacon and Michael Hall for the first time at XDA DevCon 2013
<amjjawad> I guess people in USA and Europe are more active ...
<amjjawad> when it comes to events and real life stuff involved with FLOSS world
<KeithIMyers_> Sometimes. It has grown in the past few years. It used to be that the only people that cared about Free Software were computer geeks
<amjjawad> now, more are involved
<KeithIMyers_> Yes
<amjjawad> but sadly, they're afraid to take it to the next level
<amjjawad> I have had hard time recruiting people and keep them active
<amjjawad> it is not like inviting someone as a guest to your home
<amjjawad> it is asking them to move in and live with you
<amjjawad> sometimes, it just don't work
<amjjawad> does not*
<KeithIMyers_> I want to try to get more involved in some of the events myself as well alas I normally have to pay for most of the things out of pocket. I make a decent salary and can expense some of the costs but travel expenses add up
<amjjawad> lend me some :P :P
<amjjawad> hehe
<KeithIMyers_> Miami is an expensive place to live
<amjjawad> is it?
<KeithIMyers_> Very
<amjjawad> Oh ok
<KeithIMyers_> If I moved to Central Florida, I could get a house 3 times the size for less money
<amjjawad> WOW
<amjjawad> I know that
<amjjawad> I have lived near a very very expensive place as well
<amjjawad> for may years, I couldn't live there at all
<KeithIMyers_> Wow, I am reading some old email threads that were sent to me about the previous attempt to get a website redesign. It seems like it was over-complicated. More time was dedicated to planning then it was to developing
<KeithIMyers_> and this goes back from before I joined in on the fun
<amjjawad> yes, it started from 14.04 or even before ...
<amjjawad> lack of manpower and planning is the main reason, I guess
<KeithIMyers_> I am just making reading everything through to make sure that everyones wishes are respected but I want to get moving fast in order to have the website up before 15.04 launches
<amjjawad> yes, we need to move on
<KeithIMyers_> I want to be a bit aggressive on the timeline to have an initial design for some feedback in the next week or two. We can always make changes to it when it is launched.
<KeithIMyers_> Even if the site is not perfect and works better then ours, it can still go live as long as we do not make any critical mistakes in regards to branding. I will be sure we don't
<amjjawad> you have my +1 all the way
<amjjawad> do whatever you see fit and we could keep everyone updated and into the loop
<amjjawad> lunch time, must go
<amjjawad> check your email :D
<KeithIMyers_> That is great news!
<KeithIMyers_> I am going to sign off for the night, it is almost 1 AM
<KeithIMyers_> I will work on a final blueprint with the requirements and get the ball rolling on the design. I will have regular communications.
<amjjawad> thank you for that
<amjjawad> I will go now too
<amjjawad> cya KeithIMyers_ and thanks a lot for everything
<KeithIMyers_> No problem, 2015 will be a great year!
<amjjawad> indeed :D
 * amjjawad away for lunch 
<donmarquis> Hi
<octoquad> Hi donmarquis
<darkxst> hi octoquad
<darkxst> amjjawad, ^
<octoquad> hi darkxst
<octoquad> amjjawad, greetings :)
<darkxst> did you recover from your all-nighter fixing nautilus ;)
<octoquad> haha, yeah
<donmarquis> octoquad: What was the issue ?
<octoquad> donmarquis, for?
<donmarquis> nautilus one :)
<octoquad> oh
<octoquad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1405441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1405441 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashes when trying to view the properties of any folder not owned by root with gksudo or sudo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<donmarquis> +1 for the good work
<octoquad> thanks
<octoquad> some credit has to go to darkxst and Noskcaj for assisting
<ahoneybun> hey amjjawad
<ahoneybun> KeithIMyers_, up for a event in Dania Beach next month?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-11
<craysiii> holy crap just experienced a weird behavior. i turned off my primary monitor in config, and i couldn't move my mouse from one desktop to the next on my other monitors.
<mgedmin> were the monitors discontinuous?
<mgedmin> I believe gnome sets up pointer barriers so you can't move the mouse into an invisible area not shown on any monitor
<craysiii> mgedmin i believe so, the primary is in the middle, the secondary is to the right and the tertiary is above the primary, so yes there would be no way for me to move the mouse from one to the other since not even the corners would be 'touching'
<darkxst> craysiii, but the two remaining monitors should "snap" back together when you disable the middle one
<craysiii> they did not
<craysiii> my mouse was stuck in 1 monitor
<darkxst> maybe it gets confused by your "L" shaped layout
<craysiii> thats what im thinking
<darkxst> wierd things happen to the layout when I disable my middle monitor
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-12
<craysiii> is there a way to update something installed with umake ?
 * mgedmin wants to set up a chroot to test his pygtk software on stock ubuntu 15.10 without the staging ppa
<mgedmin> oh my this is complicated
<mgedmin> success, I think?
<darkxst> mgedmin, you could probably use sbuild-launchpad-chroot for that
<darkxst> (its normally used for builders, but you can install whatever in them)
<mgedmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild is good
<darkxst> really?
<darkxst> sbuild-launchpad-chroot create -n wily-chroot -s wily -a amd64
<mgedmin> compared to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BuildEnvironment or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<darkxst> then: schroot -c source:wily-chroot
<darkxst> and install whatever you need
<mgedmin> but if I do that, I won't have a pristine chroot any more, AFAIU
<darkxst> then schroot -c wily-chroot
<mgedmin> otoh it takes 4 minutes to create one, why am I worrying?
 * mgedmin reads about sbuild-launchpad-chroot
<darkxst> all changes get dropped when you exit in the later case
<mgedmin> sbuild is better than pbuilder because it's faster, right?
<darkxst> yes atleast with tmpfs and eatmydata
<darkxst> and apt-cacher-ng, its a bit harder to define a mirror with sbuild
<mgedmin> thanks!
<Linnak> Hi, I'd like to install ubuntu on my girlfriend laptop. She wants Gnome shell. I want LTS because I don't want to bother for at least a year. How can I install a newer version of gnome shell on this?
<mgedmin> you don't
<mgedmin> if you want LTS, you get ancient software :(
<Linnak> What a shame
<mgedmin> the next LTS is coming out in 4 months
<Linnak> Then I go with Debian SID
<mgedmin> that's a surprising choice for someone who wants stability
<mgedmin> and long-term support
<Linnak> Better than 15.10
<mgedmin> well, you know your use-case best
<Linnak> '5.10 isn't stable and has no long time support, has it?
<mgedmin> 15.10 is stable and gets 9 months of support (~7 of which remain)
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> long time no see :)
<craysiii> i can't wait for 16.04
<craysiii> how fast does ubuntu gnome get released after the official ubuntu?
<x-Na> Same day?
<darkxst> craysiii, we follow the same official schedule
<darkxst> all of the official flavour images get published at the exact same moment as ubuntu
<craysiii> awesome
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-13
<craysiii> no way to update programs installed via umake?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-14
<LinDol> hi all
<tony1> I have a few issues with nautilus that I was hoping someone had so information about?
<tony1> sometimes when I try to open a cifs share it tries to open with gedit I have to restart nautilus to fix the issue.
<tony1> also sometimes if I browse for a share and click on the server the share list is empty and I have to refresh several times to get it to list.
<tony1> it seems smbtree lists the shares fine as well as manually mounting.this is on ubuntu 14.04 clean-ish install.
<[Tahinihummus]> hi guys
<[Tahinihummus]> I have a problem, preventing me to upgrade to 15.10 (i'm on Ubu Gnome 15.04). Basically if I try to upgrade I get an error concerning ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<[Tahinihummus]> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<[Tahinihummus]> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<[Tahinihummus]>  ubuntu-gnome-desktop : Depends: gnome-sushi but it is not going to be installed
<[Tahinihummus]> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<[Tahinihummus]> renato@Agartha:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-sushi
<[Tahinihummus]> Reading package lists... Done
<[Tahinihummus]> Building dependency tree
<[Tahinihummus]> Reading state information... Done
<[Tahinihummus]> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<[Tahinihummus]> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<[Tahinihummus]>  gloobus-sushi : Conflicts: gnome-sushi but 3.16.0-1~vivid0 is to be installed
<[Tahinihummus]> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<[Tahinihummus]> renato@Agartha:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<[Tahinihummus]> Reading package lists... Done
<[Tahinihummus]> Building dependency tree
<[Tahinihummus]> Reading state information... Done
<[Tahinihummus]> Correcting dependencies... Done
<[Tahinihummus]> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<[Tahinihummus]>   bamfdaemon libbamf3-2 libcuda1-346-updates libplank-common nvidia-opencl-icd-346-updates
<[Tahinihummus]> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<[Tahinihummus]> The following packages will be REMOVED
<[Tahinihummus]>   ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<[Tahinihummus]> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 1 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<[Tahinihummus]> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<[Tahinihummus]> After this operation, 28.7 kB disk space will be freed.
<[Tahinihummus]> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] n
<[Tahinihummus]> at that point I chose No
<[Tahinihummus]> cause I am not sure on what to do without ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<[Tahinihummus]> can anybody give me a hand?
<bgardner> Dude... I researched it and you split?
<bgardner> (sigh)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-15
<rtcoder> hi darkxst
<darkxst> rtcoder, hi
<Kapuh> it is possible to scale down gnome.
<Kapuh> my resolution is a bit low so everything looks very large.
<mgedmin> there's a setting somewhere
<Kapuh> mgedmin: i been looking for that but can't find it anywere :/
<Kapuh> any hints
<mgedmin> gnome-tweak-tool has hidpi mode somewhere
<mgedmin> but it lies a little bit
<mgedmin> it looks like an on/off switch, but it actually toggles between two states out of three possible: on/off/auto
<mgedmin> the two possible states that gnome-tweak-tool allows are on/auto
<mgedmin> the gsettings setting underneath allows all three
<craysiii> i hate when things lie
<mgedmin> you may be able to find it with dconf-editor
<mgedmin> it'll be something about scaling
<mgedmin> org.gnome.desktop.interface scaling-factor
<mgedmin> 0 means auto 1 is off 2 is 2x scaling aka hidpi mode
<Kapuh> cool. im gonna take at look at that. thanks alot.
<mgedmin> (there's a second independent setting called text-scaling-factor; you can set that one to fractional values as well)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-16
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> um.. When you find new laptop, how can you check to install ubuntu gnome or linux successfully?
<octoquad> hello
<darkxst> hey octoquad
<octoquad> hi darkxst, how's it going?
<darkxst> octoquad, getting there, seem to nearly have recovered from bad meds, then copped a bad cold/flu ;(
<octoquad> darkxst, sorry to hear that. Hope you get better soon! Try get some vitamin C and D into your diet.
<octoquad> darkxst, if I want to get my fix for dark theme support backported to trusty for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/899878 what would the process be? I know an SRU will need to be added to the bug report.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 899878 in Ubuntu GNOME "Software center have hardcoded colors and shows white font on white bg" [High,Fix released]
<darkxst> octoquad, its in xenial? just fill out the SRU paperwork and subscribe sponsors (and make a debdiff for trusty)
<darkxst> I probably have upload rights, so let me know when you are ready
<octoquad> darkxst, cool, would you mind setting a release milestone for me, I don't have permissions yet.
<octoquad> darkxst, it was shipped in wily
 * darkxst wonders what happened to that, its used to be possible but required approval
<octoquad> darkxst, would you mind answering this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+question/270644
<darkxst> trusty added
<octoquad> thank you :)
<darkxst> octoquad, you could answer that? its need proper gnome3 integration! even the OP seems to realise that
<octoquad> darkxst, ok :P
<darkxst> notifications, gnome-online-accounts, gtk3 (instead of gtk2) etc
<darkxst> and given mozilla have seemingly abandoned thunderbird recently (palming it off as a community project), not sure it ever will be a good idea
<octoquad> darkxst, yes I was going to mention that. It's been on and off like that for a few years now.
<octoquad> darkxst, I installed gnome-software to help with testing. Works pretty well so far. Although it only show packages currently installed :)
<octoquad> darkxst, should I post something on the QA list to call for testing?
<darkxst> octoquad, there is a metadata package in the archives you can use until laney get the aptstream working
<darkxst> appstream-data (bit out of date now though)
<octoquad> darkxst, ok. I followed the instructions from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/test-new-ubuntu-16-04-software-center and also installed the appstream package and then ran the script mentioned in the article.
<darkxst> I don't know if its a bit early to try get people testing, maybe wait until the appstream is working first
<darkxst> desktop team is probably more concerned about their plugins, (reviews etc) but they don't affect us hugely in IMO
<darkxst> anyway
 * darkxst sleeps
<octoquad> good night :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-17
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<kozukumi> Hello
<kozukumi> Is there an extension that works with 15.10 to hide the title bar?
<craysiii> sometimes, after snapping a window to the left or right of the desktop on my middle monitor, and then attempt to resize the window, the window pops up to the top monitor o.O
<craysiii> https://youtu.be/0HfHL-5xVGY
<craysiii> gnome really does not like stacked desktops lol
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-10
<Pozzo> Hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-11
<rasengan> Hello!
<dAnjou> Noskcaj, ricotz: hey, sorry to bother you directly. i'm having problems with gitg in 16.04 and i found this log https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/30/%23ubuntu-gnome.html but it doesn't contain a solution. have you been able to resolve the issue?
<dAnjou> gitg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gitg/libgitg-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: ggit_cred_ssh_key_from_agent_new
<dAnjou> gitg 3.17.1-1
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-12
<TheBITLINK> hi
<TheBITLINK> i was wondering if i could help with the website design
<TheBITLINK> since it feels lacking compared to the other flavors
<TheBITLINK> i'm still new to all this, so i have yet to make my wiki page and all that stuff
<TheBITLINK> but i would like to know if my help would be welcome
<jbicha> TheBITLINK: maybe you could ask on the mailing list?
<TheBITLINK> yeah, i'm going to ask in the mail list then
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-13
<kaan> hello ii recently instaed ubunutu gnome but i have a rather strange bug where my mouse pointer leaves copies of itsef on the screen where i stopped moving it and they reman until i restart the computer does anyone know how to ffiicx this issue
<dAnjou> Noskcaj, ricotz: hey, sorry to bother you directly. i'm having problems with gitg 3.17.1-1 in 16.04 and i found this log https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/30/%23ubuntu-gnome.html but it doesn't contain a solution. have you been able to resolve the issue? error is "gitg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gitg/libgitg-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol:
<dAnjou> ggit_cred_ssh_key_from_agent_new"
<jbicha> dAnjou: are you trying to build gitg from source? because you shouldn't see that error if you aren't
<dAnjou> nope, using the distro package
<dAnjou> maybe someone can give me a hashsum of that library
<dAnjou> it's possible that i screwed something up by trying to compile it before
<jbicha> I don't feel you're providing us enough information…
<jbicha> sudo apt install --reinstall gitg
<dAnjou> i'd love to provide more
<dAnjou> did that
<dAnjou> i just purged gitg and checked whether /usr/lib/gitg/libgitg-1.0.so.0 exists. it doesn't
<dAnjou> reinstalling now
<dAnjou> same error
<jbicha> the part that concerns me is where you said you tried to compile it before, and you're pointing to a discussion about an error seen during build
<jbicha> are you able to reproduce this bug in a clean Ubuntu install? like in VirtualBox?
<dAnjou> thing is, i'm not sure whether i tried to compile it on *this* machine
<dAnjou> guess i have to try that
<jbicha> if you can reproduce it from a clean install, please run
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gitg
<jbicha> and give the steps for how to reproduce
<ricotz> dAnjou, is there a /usr/local/lib/gitg/libgitg-1.0.so.0 ?
<dAnjou> no
<ricotz> dAnjou, output of "which gitg" and "ldd `which gitg`"
<dAnjou> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lK7zGVgV/
<ricotz> there you go! -> libgit2-glib-1.0.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libgit2-glib-1.0.so.0
<dAnjou> but that exists
<ricotz> if you run "sudo make install" you should know what is going to happen
<ricotz> yes, but it picks up a local custom file which is likely outdated
<ricotz> "libgit2-glib-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgit2-glib-1.0.so.0" is correct
<dAnjou> okay, so i guess i *did* try to compile it on this machine
<dAnjou> is it enough to delete that other one?
<ricotz> there are likely more of such files
<ricotz> look into /usr/local this folder normally should not exists at all
<ricotz> "sudo make uninstall" from the original build folder is what you would want
<ricotz> sorry, but you are on your own with such things
<dAnjou> yup, messed that up myself. but thank you very much for looking at it!
<dAnjou> usually i try to use checkinstall but maybe i didn't this time
<dAnjou> yay, it works now
<dAnjou> thanks again, jbicha and ricotz
<jbicha> ricotz: I just noticed that mdeslaur updated wk2 to 2.14.2 for xenial-security
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, epiphany 3.18.10 is a go ;)
<jbicha> according to https://webkitgtk.org/security/WSA-2016-0006.html 2.14.0 is the security update so that didn't help yakkety where 2.14.2 is stuck in phased-updates
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-14
<purplei86> Can I add Cinnamon, to Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<Slown> Hello everybody
<Slown> What's up fox ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-15
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, btw, packaging gtk+4.0 is not a good idea yet, afaik there won't be a final release until October
<jbicha> ricotz: I thought 3.90 was going to be released in March https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GTK+/Roadmap
<jbicha> I feel we need to get gtk4 in, in case some GNOME 3.23 app developer decides to depend on it at the last minute
<ricotz> jbicha, right, although I guess devs are encouraged to look into porting after 3.90 is available
<ricotz> regarding the packaging, I wouldn't expect the installed file-layout to change very much, although the API is a highly moving target
<ricotz> e.g. packaging 3.89.2 won't do any good
<jbicha> 3.89.2 is useful because things can get stuck in Ubuntu's new queue for a *long* time
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-11
<floogy> gedit does not show recent opened files on ubuntu 16.04.3 I had formerly no zeitgeist installed, but installed it now. The issue didnt go away. I got such messages on zeitgeist restart:
<floogy>  ** (zeitgeist-datahub:25610): WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:229: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<floogy> I also tried zeitgeist-daemon --quit && rm -rvf ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/fts.index/ && zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<floogy> I'm currebntly running kde plasma, maybe that is the culprit?
